# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #1397 Nikpet, Ίλιον-Πετρούπολη

## nikpet

http://www.nikpet.awmn ή http://10.30.40.68



Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν 7 ifs.


awmn-1397-1401 (με Ataraxos)
Cm9 + πιάτο 80cm με feeder by nvak + 4m Aircom+
Κανάλι 5500 κάθετη


awmn-1979-1397 (με Acinonyx)
Cm9 + πιάτο 80cm με feeder by nvak + 3m Aircom+
Κανάλι 5540 κάθετη


awmn-1397-2590 (με Ernest0x)
Cm9 + 4m Aircom + πιάτο 80cm με feeder by nvak
Κανάλι 5540 οριζόντια


awmn-1397-4218 (με Stafan)
Cm9 + πιάτο 80cm με feeder by nvak + 5m Aircom+
Κανάλι 5650 οριζόντια


awmn-6501-1397 (με Savagetuning)
Cm9 + panel 24db + 5m Aircom+
Κανάλι 5510 κάθετη


_Access Point_
awmn-1397
Senao 2511+
Κανάλι 11 κάθετη

awmn-1397-3936 (με Sv1fzz)
3com ap + πιάτο 80cm με feeder 9db εξ Αφρικής + 1m Aircom+
Κανάλι 1 κάθετη


Router:
CPU: Intel Celeron 2.6 Ghz
MB: Asus P4C800
Ram: 256 kingston 333
Hdd: CompactFlash 64MB
Eth: Intel Dual Ethernet 10/100 + 3Com Gigabit
Svga: Asus 9200 128mb
Adapter: 4-port minipci to pci adapter

Έχει στηθεί σε Mikrotrik και βρίσκεται στην ταράτσα μέσα σε μία ιδιοκατασκευή.
photos από την όλη εγκατάσταση...
http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=4883
http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=4221
http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=4222

IP του router 10.30.40.65
Services: dns (10.30.40.68 ) , Dhcp server, FTP Server ( ftp://10.30.40.68:21 awmn/awmn) , Webpage http://www.nikpet.awmn , http://10.30.40.68

ps. Φωτογραφίες της θέας που έχω από την ταράτσα μου, μπορείτε να βρείτε στο attachment!
Υπάρχουν photos και σε λίγο μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση αλλά δεν τις έχω κάνει upload. Όποιος τις θέλει pm me...

----------


## MerNion

Αντε με το καλο να σταθεροποιηθούν και τα αλλα 2 λινκ.

Πάντως έχεις πολύ καλή θέα!!! Πρεπει να πιανεις αρκετο κοσμο αν κάνεις κανα scan, ε?

----------


## nantito

Χρήστο έχεις εξοπλισμό για scan πρόχειρο; Αν θες μπορώ να γυρίσω ένα πιάτο που το έχω σαν ΑΡ προς εσένα για δοκιμή.

----------


## Ataraxos

Καλά nikpet τόσες φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα και ούτε μια προς την μεριά μου?  ::  
Μέχρι την Κυριακή το βράδυ το μεταξύ μας link θα είναι down(security issues  ::  ). Αν θες μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον εξοπλισμό για scan με nantito αρκεί μετά να παίζει και πάλι OK το Link. Nantito κανά scan τελευταία προς Πετρούπολη έχεις κάνει? Το bblink awmn-1397-1401 το έχεις πιάσει? Πάντως ο nikpet είναι αρκετά κοντά σου σε σχέση με εμένα οπότε εκμεταλλεύσου τον.  ::

----------


## nikpet

Το Link είναι κάτω από το Σάββατο το πρωί γιατί υπάρχουν προβλήματα με τον router μου...
Είναι η δεύτερη φορα που συμβαίνει μέσα σε μία εβδομάδα... Κόλλησε το debian... Πιστεύαμε λόγω bad blocks αλλά του έτρεξα χτες ένα utility και δεν βρήκε τίποτα...
Από εκεί και πέρα δεν ξέρω τι να υποθέσω...

Επίσης ζητώ συγνώμη σε όσους έστειλαν pm για δοκιμές και δεν απάντησα ακόμη.... Μία το παραπάνω πρόβλημα, μία η εξεταστική που να βρεθεί χρόνος.  ::   ::  

Ataraxe, τι φωτογραφία να βγάλω προς τα σένα; Εκεί, βρίσκεσαι εσύ και μετά ο Θεός!  ::

----------


## nikpet

Ο router αναστήθηκε πάλι... (Για δεύτερη φορά...)

Με μερικές διαφορές όμως...
Αντικαταστάθηκαν οι 2 Νetgear με 2 cisco 340.
Επίσης το debian μας αποχαιρέτησε... Στη θέση του πλέον βρίσκονται τα Win 2003.

Ελπίζω μέσα στο ΣΚ να βρω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το awmn...

----------


## stknightmare

Εγώ πως θα συνδεθώ θείε Nikpet μαζί σου?

Υγ:Σε βλέπω πάντως.

----------


## thriloshelmug

Ρε παιδια ειμαι και εγω ιλιον στο ριμινι και δεν ξερω πως θα μπω στο wireless και δεν εχω καταλανει τι θα χρειαστω και πως λειτουργει α εχω macintosh αν μπορει κανεις να βοθησει να στειλει στο εξης εμαιλ thrilos @ helmug.gr ena tηλεφωνο του( να ειναι και αυτος απο ιλιον η πετρουπολη) να με βοηθησει

----------


## nkladakis

καλώς τον θρύλο πάρε με τηλ
μην ξανακάνεις ποστ αν δεν μιλήσουμε γιατί θα σε δαγκώσει κανένας  ::

----------


## papashark

> καλώς τον θρύλο πάρε με τηλ
> μην ξανακάνεις ποστ αν δεν μιλήσουμε γιατί θα σε δαγκώσει κανένας


Εσένα θα σε δαγκώσω πρώτο.

Η σωστή απάντηση που θα έπρεπε να δώσεις είναι :

Διάβασε και ακολούθησε τις οδηγείες στο http://www.awmn.gr/quickstart και στο μεταξύ στήλε μου ΡΜ να τηλεφωνηθούμε.

Επειδή έχει mac ή επειδή ίσως μένει 5 στενά από το σπίτι μας, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να ακολουθεί σωστά τα βήματα....

----------


## thriloshelmug

Παιδια το quickstart το διαβασα αφου εκανα το ποστ. μετα το ειδα

το στιγμα μου ειναι εδω 
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... 199&zoom=2

----------


## Ataraxos

O Nikpet δεν έχει AP προς το παρόν...

----------


## thriloshelmug

ουτε εγω εχω AP oyte κεραια  ::

----------


## nikpet

Όπως είπε και ο Ataraxos, Access Point ακόμα δεν έχω...
Πρώτο μου μέλημα είναι να βγουν σταθερά bb links και μετά έχει ο Θεός...

Από εκεί και πέρα... Καλό θα ήταν να βγάλεις εάν αυτό είναι δυνατόν φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα να δούμε από θέα πως τα πας.
Αυτό που σε συμβουλεύω πάντως είναι να μην βιαστείς να μπεις στο δίκτυο. Δίαβασε πρώτα, μάθε για το δίκτυο...

AP διαθέσιμα στην περιοχή δεν υπάρχουν. Τα πιο κοντινά σε σένα είναι αυτά των Bakolaz και του Αlexandrou στο Γεροβουνό... Το θέμα όμως είναι η οπτική επαφή...

----------


## nikpet

Ο router ήταν απο το βράδυ της Τετάρτης, κάτω.

Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται σε ένα critical update που εγκαταστάθηκε στα win2003. 

Με το που έκανα log in, πετούσε παραθυράκι για error σε κάποια διεργασία των win και στη συνέχεια έκανε restart.

Το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε με απεγκατάσταση αρκετών critical updates...

Εδώ και λίγη ώρα ο router είναι up & running...

----------


## Ataraxos

Nikpet η cisco που έχεις στον Bakolaz συνεχίζει να "τρώει" 2-3 κολλήματα τη μέρα και χρειάζεται restart της κάρτας για να επανέλθει το Link.



```
ping www.bakolaz.awmn
Reply from 10.37.58.252: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=127
Reply from 10.37.58.252: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=127
Reply from 10.37.58.252: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=127
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Hardware error.
Hardware error.
Hardware error.
Hardware error.
Hardware error.
Hardware error.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
```

Πέτα τη cisco  ::  
D-Link Rulez  ::

----------


## thriloshelmug

Χελλο παιδες ζητω μια απαντηση και μια χαρη βρικα ενα AP 900+DLINK kai mia stella doradus 24db paketo me 15 metra kalodio ethernet me 120 eyrv na to tsimpiso??? Kαι κατι αλλο τωρα ποιος ,πορει να ερθει απο το σπιτι μου να κανουμε ενα scan??????

----------


## papashark

Δεν είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή επιλογή.

Το 900+ εάν είναι revision B ή revision C εγχειρησμένο, τότε κάνει.,

Ειδαλλιώς ξέχνα το καλύτερα...

----------


## jabarlee

μεταφέρεται όλο το thread στο "Ax& Βx Κόμβοι"

----------


## nikpet

Από το ΣΚ παίζει στον router ταυτόχρονα με το Ospf, και Bgp, χωρίς προς το παρόν προβλήματα...

Επίσης, από χτες τρέχει και ένα υποτυπώδες Mrtg στο http://www.nikpet.awmn ...

----------


## nikpet

Χτες (ευτυχώς πριν ξεκινήσει η βροχή  ::   ::  ) έγινε στόχευση στο Link με τον Βασίλη (Acinonyx).

Επίσης τοποθετήθηκε ένα πιάτο 80αρι me feeder εξ Αφρικής στο λινκ με Παναγιώτη (Ataraxos) και έγινε και εκεί εκ νέου στόχευση.

Δυστυχώς για κάποιο λόγο δεν πάει καλά το λινκ με τον Αποστόλη (Bakolaz)... Το signal strengh είναι απαράδεκτο με μειωμένη την ισχύς αν και δεν υπάρχει θόρυβος...

Τέλος να ανφέρω ότι ο router είναι παντώς καιρού και συνθηκών...  ::   ::  (Ο νοών νοείτο)

----------


## john70

> Τέλος να ανφέρω ότι ο router είναι παντώς καιρού και συνθηκών...   (Ο νοών νοείτο)



Μπράβο !!!! καλά λινκς και καλό λιτσεριασμα !


Όσο για το παντός καιρού .... βγάλε μερικές φωτο και δώσε τες στον Νικήτα , για να μπορέσει να "μάθει" τα βασικά περι στεγανώτητας ...

----------


## koem

Δηλαδή βγαίνουμε στον Acinonyx μέσω Nikpet?

----------


## nikpet

Θεωρητικά ναι.

Πρακτικά δεν έχω ιδέα  ::

----------


## Billgout

> Δηλαδή βγαίνουμε στον Acinonyx μέσω Nikpet?


χμμμμμμ... εσύ μάλλον μέσω εμού  ::

----------


## nikpet

Από το βράδυ της 31ης Δεκεμβρίου ο κόμβος είναι κάτω...
Αλεπάλληλες διακοπές ρεύματος, έβγαλαν off τον router...

Σήμερα που ανέβηκα να δω τι παίζει, διαπίστωσα πως δεν είναι θέμα hardware καθώς όλα δούλευαν μια χαρά...

Θέμα software πρέπει να είναι, καθώς δείχνει να έχει χάσει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις....

Στην αρχή και πριν μπουτάρει το debian πετάει ένα παραθυράκι με δύο επιλογές...

Debian kernel [...] speakup και
Debian kernel [...] speakup (Recovery mode)

Ακούω προτάσεις...  ::

----------


## koem

Να έρθει ο γιατρός να σου βάλει ... Slackware?  ::  

Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά μέσω Ataraxos έπαιρνα πάνω από 15 routes και τώρα παίρνω μόνο του Παναγιώτη.

----------


## Acinonyx

Κάτι είχα ψιλιαστεί γιατί έπεσε κατακόρυφα το traffic..

Νομίζω είναι ευκαιρία να βάλεις κατι καλύτερο με τη νέα χρονιά (slackware!) και να κοιτάξεις και λίγο μηπως αποκαταστατθεί το λινκ σου με τον bakolaz γιατί όταν λειτουργούσε βόλευε αρκετά.

----------


## nikpet

lol

 ::  Αν βάλω slack θα δώσω και σε αυτόν που θα το βάλει εν λευκώ τη διαχείριση του router... ;p 

Κάτσε να δούμε αν θα βγάλουμε άκρη με το debian...  ::  


To link με τον Αποστόλη είναι κάτι το πολύ παράξενο...

Λειτουργεί όποτε θέλει...
Τη μία στιγμή μπορεί να κατεβάζει από μένα μέσω dc++ 400-600 kb/s
και μετά εγώ μετά από λίγο να μην μπορώ να πάρω με τίποτα το file list του...  ::

----------


## bakolaz

Μια χαρά είναι το link βρε. Δεν είναι το DC κριτήριο. Θα σου εξηγήσω γιατί μάλλον συνέβει αυτό που λες.  ::

----------


## nikpet

Ο κόμβος εδώ και μερικά λεπτά είναι και πάλι πάνω...  ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Photos από τις κεραίες και από το κουτί που φιλοξενεί τον router...

----------


## nikpet

Σήμερα πραγματοποιήθηκε δοκιμαστικά ένα link με τον Πέτρο (Ernest0x) καθώς είχα ένα ελεύθερο interface από τον Αποστόλη (Bakolaz) που εχώ και 4 μέρες είναι down το μεταξύ μας link...

Φαίνεται να δουλεύει αρκετά καλά αν και δεν έχει γίνει σωστή στόχευση...
Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες αναμείνατε στο ακουστικό σας και στο trhead του Ernest0x...

----------


## Ataraxos

> Σήμερα πραγματοποιήθηκε δοκιμαστικά ένα link με τον Πέτρο (Ernest0x)


DTPS backbone  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> Σήμερα πραγματοποιήθηκε δοκιμαστικά ένα link με τον Πέτρο (Ernest0x)
> 
> 
> DTPS backbone


 ::   :: 
Άντε με το καλό link με Winner  ::

----------


## bakolaz

Σήμερα πήρα χαμπάρι ότι το link δεν παίζει καθόλου και αυτό γιατί πήρα ένα email από τον nantito. ΑΝέβηκα ταράτσα και είσα ότι το πιάτο είχε γυρίσει για δεύτερη φορά προς τα νότια. Η βάση που το έχω πάνω -αν και είναι γερή σαν κατασκευή- είναι πολύ μαλακή εκεί που πιάνουν οι βίδες με αποτέλεσμα όσο τις σφίγγω τόσο αυτές να παίρνουν σφίξιμο. Πρέπει να σκεφτώ πατέντα.
Πάντως αν σκέφτεστε την κατάργηση του link πείτε το μου για να το κατεβάσω από πάνω να ξεμπερδεύω. Τώρα για να ψάχτώ για αλλού (απάντηση προς nantito) δεν παίζει γιατί δεν υπάρχει χρόνος , αλλά κυρίως διάθεση.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ernest0x

@bakolaz: Προτείνω να παραμείνει το bb link του Nikpet με μένα μιας και μέχρι στιγμής φαίνεται αρκετά σταθερό (5 mbit bandwidth χωρίς να έχει γίνει ιδανική στόχευση) και θα ελαφρύνει κάπως το load απ' τον δικό σου κόμβο. Τώρα, όσον αφορά το interface που θα ελευθερωθεί στον κόμβο σου, μπορείς να το κρατήσεις για μελλοντικό bb link όταν θα βρεις το χρόνο και την όρεξη. Ενδιαφερόμενοι υπάρχουν. Προς πετρούπολη υπάρχει ο nister ο οποίος είναι αρκετά δραστήριος (δυστυχώς δεν είχαμε καταφέρει κάτι μεταξύ μας), ενώ προς το Καματερό υπάρχει ο antonisst ο οποίος αν και δεν έχει καλή οπτική επαφή με Νέα Ιωνία (πιάνει οριακά τον dti, αλλά όχι εμένα), ενδεχομένως να έχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή μ' εσένα που είσαι νοτιότερα.

Ελπίζω να συμφωνεί και ο Χρήστος μαζί μου.

----------


## pvas

> Πάντως αν σκέφτεστε την κατάργηση του link πείτε το μου για να το κατεβάσω από πάνω να ξεμπερδεύω.


Νομίζω πως αντί να το κατεβάσεις, θα ήταν ποιο θεμιτό να το στρέψεις σε εμένα, ώστε να κάνω τον ενδιάμεσο bakolaz-pvas-nikpet (επιβεβαιωμένο link) για να μπω στο BB.
Τι λέτε;

----------


## nantito

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bakolaz
> 
> Πάντως αν σκέφτεστε την κατάργηση του link πείτε το μου για να το κατεβάσω από πάνω να ξεμπερδεύω.
> 
> 
> Νομίζω πως αντί να το κατεβάσεις, θα ήταν ποιο θεμιτό να το στρέψεις σε εμένα, ώστε να κάνω τον ενδιάμεσο bakolaz-pvas-nikpet (επιβεβαιωμένο link) για να μπω στο BB.
> Τι λέτε;


Ας μας πουν οι nikpet και bakolaz τι σχεδιάζουν να κάνουν και μετά βλέπουμε. Προτάσεις και ιδέες έχουμε πολλοί (including me) αλλά καλύτερα μην λογαριάζουμε χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο. Πάντως το ότι θες να μπεις και εσύ pvas στο backbone είναι ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον νέο.

----------


## bakolaz

> @bakolaz: Προτείνω να παραμείνει το bb link του Nikpet με μένα μιας και μέχρι στιγμής φαίνεται αρκετά σταθερό (5 mbit bandwidth χωρίς να έχει γίνει ιδανική στόχευση) και θα ελαφρύνει κάπως το load απ' τον δικό σου κόμβο. Τώρα, όσον αφορά το interface που θα ελευθερωθεί στον κόμβο σου, μπορείς να το κρατήσεις για μελλοντικό bb link όταν θα βρεις το χρόνο και την όρεξη. Ενδιαφερόμενοι υπάρχουν. Προς πετρούπολη υπάρχει ο nister ο οποίος είναι αρκετά δραστήριος (δυστυχώς δεν είχαμε καταφέρει κάτι μεταξύ μας), ενώ προς το Καματερό υπάρχει ο antonisst ο οποίος αν και δεν έχει καλή οπτική επαφή με Νέα Ιωνία (πιάνει οριακά τον dti, αλλά όχι εμένα), ενδεχομένως να έχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή μ' εσένα που είσαι νοτιότερα.
> 
> Ελπίζω να συμφωνεί και ο Χρήστος μαζί μου.


Κάντε ότι νομίζετε....Load στον κόμβο μου πάντως δεν υπάρχει χωρίς το link με nikpet το οποίο ήταν διέξοδος. Το λινκ δεν είχε πρόβλημα σχεδόν ποτέ σε bandwidth . Προβλήματα υπήρχαν είτε από αλλαγή της θέσεως του πιάτου μου από τον άερα , είτε απο προβλήματα στον router του Nikpet. Τώρα για το τι θα κάνω με το ελεύθερο interface (έγινε ελεύθερο κιόλας χωρίς καν να ενημερωθώ) είναι δική μου υπόθεση και νομίζω ότι τοποθετήθηκα ήδη. Με τον antonisst έχουμε κάνει έλεγχο στο παρελθόν για οπτική επαφή για να έβαζα και άλλο Interface εκτός αυτού με τον Nikpet αλλά δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή. Τέλος πάντων για να μην το κουράζω το θέμα θα συνεννοηθώ με τον Χρήστο για να κλείσει το ζήτημα.

----------


## nvak

Με το που μπήκε ο Ernest0x αποκαταστάθηκε η επικοινωνία με Δύση  ::  
και αυξήθηκε και το trafic.
Σε πιό παλιά ποστ είδα ότι ο κόμβος estia έβλεπε τον bakolaz. Ένα λινκ ανάμεσα στους δύο θα άνοιγε ένα ακόμη δρόμο Ανατολής - Δύσης.  ::

----------


## Ernest0x

> Τώρα για το τι θα κάνω με το ελεύθερο interface (έγινε ελεύθερο κιόλας χωρίς καν να ενημερωθώ) είναι δική μου υπόθεση και νομίζω ότι τοποθετήθηκα ήδη.


Ασφαλώς και είναι δικιά σου υπόθεση.  ::  Εγώ μια πρόταση έκανα. Όπως και το να παραμείνει το bb link του nikpet με μένα, είναι και αυτό μια πρόταση. Το τι θα γίνει τελικά θα το αποφασίσετε μεταξύ σας. Εγώ πάντως είμαι διατεθειμένος να βάλω και 3ο interface και να το διαθέσω σε μεταξύ μας link αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα (στο παρελθόν είχα πιάσει το AP σου) ή να το δώσω στον Χρήστο και να πέφτουμε και οι δύο σε αυτόν φτιάχνοντας 2 εναλλακτικές διαδρομές προς την δύση (η δική σου να εξυπηρετεί περισσότερο τις νοτιοδυτικές περιοχές, ενώ η δική μου περισσότερο τις βορειοανατολικές περιοχές).

----------


## nikpet

Sorry που άργησα να απαντήσω αλλά έπρεπε πρώτα να διευθετηθούν κάποια πράγματα προτού αποφασίσω τι θα κάνω...

Το link με τον Bakolaz όσο δουλεύε, λειτουργούσε άκρως ικανοποιητικά.
Δυστυχώς υπήρχαν όμως μερικές φορές μεγάλα downtime για το Α Β λόγο... Πιστεύω ότι με αυτό το νέο link ότι θα λυθούν αυτά τα προβλήματα...
(Το γιατί το έχω ήδη στείλει με Pm στον Αποστόλη...)

Αυτό που προσπαθώ ή μάλλον που προσπαθούμε καθώς το έχουμε συζητήσει σε διάφορα meetings που έχουν γίνει κατά καιρούς είναι να ξεπεράσουμε τον κόμβο dti που έχει πολύ μεγάλο traffic με σκοπό να το αποφορτίσουμε και να αποκτήσουμε ένα νέο path μεταξύ Βορρά-Δύσης (Όχι της Άγριας...  ::   ::  )
Πιστεύω ότι με αυτό το Link γίνεται το πρώτο βήμα καθώς ο Ernest0x ήδη κάνει σχέδια για link με Βορρά...

Σκοπός μου είναι να κάνω ένα AP (ήδη έχω αρχίσει να ψάχνω για κεραία omni που μάλλον την βρήκα...  ::  ) και ένα ακόμη link κάποια στιγμή... 
Αυτό πιθανότατα θα γίνει τον επόμενο μήνα ή το πολύ μέσα στους δύο επόμενους μήνες...

----------


## nikpet

Ο router εδώ και μερικά λεπτά προστατεύεται από ένα Ups Mustek 1000VA Line Interactive από τις κακόβουλες ενέργειες της ΔΕΗ.  ::  

Επιπλέον το κουτί που φιλοξενεί του router υπέστη τις απαραίτητες αλλαγές με σκοπό να αντεπεξέλθει στην επερχόμενη επιδείνωση του καιρού...  ::

----------


## thriloshelmug

Ρε τρελάρες τι φτιαξατε παλι .Ειστε θεοι
Καλα δεν σας πηγε "να" εκει πάνω?
Αμα πίασετε τιποτα απο κανένα δορυφορο η κανένα εξωγήινο διαστημόπλοιο, ενημερώστε μας.
Μπραβο, χαρα στο κουραγιο και το μεράκι σας  ::  

Πάντος Νικπετ τωρ απου ανέβηκα στη ταράτσα δεν τις βλέπω τις κεραίες

----------


## Winner

Να ενημερώσω εγώ, μιας και ο κομβούχος μάλλον κοιμάται.  :: 

Σήμερα σηκώθηκε omni στον κόμβο με ssid *awmn-1397*
Η πρόσβαση είναι open και υπάρχει ήδη DHCP server για αυτόματες διευθύνσεις.

Όποιος θέλει να συνδεθεί μόνιμα, να στείλει pm στον Nikpet ώστε να του δώσει μόνιμες διευθύνσεις.

Υ.Γ. Όποιος πιάσει κάτι στο scan ας το αναφέρει για να ξέρουμε και πόσο καλή δουλειά κάναμε...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Γύρισα λίγο το bb σε managed mode και στο scan έπιασα το awmn_1397 με -81 dbm. Σύμφωνα με τους υπολογισμους μου αν το κεντραρισμα ήταν ιδανικό, χωρίς ανακλάσεις multipath κτλ πρέπει να εκπέμπεις με 8-9dbm EIRP. Πόσα dbm δίνεις στην κεραία, τι κεραία (dbi) είναι και πόσες απώλειες έχεις; Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο έξω θα πέσουμε από τους υπολογισμούς...

----------


## Winner

Η κεραία είναι 12άρα και τις δίνουμε 10db ισχύ.
Υπολόγιζε και 1db απόλειες από το pigtail.

Κανονικά έπρεπε να την πιάνεις με αρκετά καλό σήμα, αφού ενισχύεις με 20db περίπου εσύ...

(Υπολόγιζε βέβαια πως εσύ είσαι πιο χαμηλά, οπότε η κεραία από 12άρα μπορεί να γίνεται 8άρα σε αυτήν την κλήση...)

Το μηχάνιμα είναι Dlink-900C1 με firm 3.02 κι έχουμε βάλει την Right antenna. Λες να είναι η left ;;;  :: 

(Κάποια στιγμή θα βάλει ο Χρήστος το δικό σου firmware. Θα του πω να σε πάρει τηλ να δοκιμάσετε...)

----------


## antonisst

Σήμερα έκανα ένα scan και με τον παρακάτω εξοπλισμό και διαπίστωσα τα εξής
Η κάρτες είναι η εξής
LMC 352 – WG311 και dlink 900 με το γνωστό firmware του Acinonyx
Με το dlink έπιανα το σήμα αλλά παρόλο που είχα 2 static IP δεν είχα σύνδεση
Για κεραία έβαλα 80 cm πιάτο το γνωστό
Με την Lmc 352 το σήμα ήταν ασταθές και χαμηλό 
Μετά από ώρα και με διάφορες δοκιμές στην κεραία και με την WG311 
Υπήρχε σταθερότητα στην σύνδεση (παραθέτω αρχεία από το netstumbler)

Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω εάν το AP θα είναι μόνιμο η δοκιμαστικό και έτσι έχω επιστρέψει και πάλι στον dti

----------


## Winner

Το ΑΡ είναι μόνιμο.
Έκανες δοκιμή ταχύτητας; Στα στατιστικά του Nikpet φάνηκε αρκετή κίνηση σήμερα...

----------


## antoniosk

Έκανα ένα scanning σήμερα το απόγευμα με μια andrew 24 και Linksys GS και έπιασα το ΑΡ σου

"awmn-1397" RSSI: -81 dBm noise: -79 dBm Channel: 11 

Η απόσταση μας είνα 5,6 χλμ.

----------


## nantito

Σήμερα έκανα σκαν για να βρώ το ΑΡ του νικπετ και να μην πω τι πήρα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Nantito, έχεις σκεφτεί το ενδεχόμενο ότι ίσως να μην είναι γραφτό για σένα να συνδεθείς στο awmn;

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## nantito

> Nantito, έχεις σκεφτεί το ενδεχόμενο ότι ίσως να μην είναι γραφτό για σένα να συνδεθείς στο awmn;


Να μην συνδεθώ ποτέ;

----------


## nikpet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> Nantito, έχεις σκεφτεί το ενδεχόμενο ότι ίσως να μην είναι γραφτό για σένα να συνδεθείς στο awmn;
> 
>   
> 
> 
> Να μην συνδεθώ ποτέ;


Νάτος o leecher...  ::

----------


## nantito

Μόλις ανακάλυψα γιατί δεν πιάνω το ΑΡ του Nikpet...

Έχω ένα νέο φρούτο ESSID εδώ και λίγο καιρό, εν ονόματι Darknet που παίζει στο ίδιο κανάλι με σένα και ίδια πόλωση.

Μία στις τόσες προσπάθειες :



```
tsantiri:~# iwlist wlan0 scan
wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:C0:49:DA:EE:D5
                    ESSID:"Darknet"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.462GHz
                    Quality:0/92  Signal level:-76 dBm  Noise level:-87 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:resp_rate=20
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:40:05:28:D9:2D
                    ESSID:"awmn-1397"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.462GHz
                    Quality:0/92  Signal level:-84 dBm  Noise level:-85 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:resp_rate=20
```

----------


## antonisst

Χτες το μεσημέρι γύρισα το πιάτο προς τον Χρήστο για 3 περίπου ώρες είχα σύνδεση με χαμηλές ταχύτητες αλλά μετά η σύνδεση χάθηκε έως και σήμερα δεν έχω καταφέρει να συνδεθώ 
Τώρα αυτή την στιγμή το σήμα είναι στο 43-44 % σχετικά με χτες και το Σάββατο είχα 55% θα δοκιμάσω πάλι αύριο

----------


## nikpet

Ωραία πράγματα...

Μου φτιάξατε τη μέρα...  ::

----------


## nikpet

Για άλλη μια φορά όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει τις τελευταίες 3-4 μέρες ο κόμβος είναι κάτω για 3-4 ώρες την ημέρα...

Λόγω εργασιών στο σπίτι μου πρέπει να τον βγάζω από την μπρίζα...
Αυτό θα συμβεί πιθανότατα και για τις επόμενες 2-3 μέρες...

----------


## Acinonyx

Ένα περιεργο πράγμα σήμερα.. Το λινκ μας ήταν εντάξει αλλά δεν μου έστελνες routes από το BGP.  :: 

Τώρα είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## nikpet

Nope...
Ο router μου ήταν κάτω από τις 5:30 τα ξημερώματα εώς και τις 6 το απόγευμα... (τότε το κατάλαβα...)
Αιτία, πιθανότατα κάποια διακοπή του ρεύματος, καθώς το βρήκα κολλημένο μην μπορώντας να κάνει boot...
Και αυτό γιατί έβγαλα off το ups χτες το βράδυ. εξαιτίας μίας @@@@@@ που έκανα...
Αν το είχα πάνω στο ups όλα θα ήταν μέλι γάλα...  ::  

Λυπούμαστε για την αναστάτωση  ::

----------


## nikpet

Το ap (Dlink 900+) από τις 14:30 το μεσημέρι ήταν dead...
Με ένα restart επανήλθε...

Ακούς ngia; Dlink....

----------


## Acinonyx

SMS από Nikpet:




> Ο κόμβος είναι down λόγω διακοπής ρεύματος εδώ και λίγη ώρα. Η ΔΕΗ μας είπε ότι θα επανέλθει αύριο το πρωί.

----------


## pvas

Αυτό είναι SMS to AWMN  ::

----------


## nikpet

Από τις 16:30 ο κόμβος θα είναι down λόγω προγραμματισμένων εργασιών αναβάθμισης του router...

Ελπίζω, αν όλα πάνε καλά, μέχρι το βραδάκι να είναι και πάλι up...

(Βασικά από το debian θα εξαρτηθεί κατά πόσο θα προσαρμοστεί στο νέο του σπίτι...)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Ο κόμβος είναι και πάλι up 'n' running...

Τη θέση του παλιού router πήρε πλέον ένα νέο pcaki....

Router
CPU: Intel Celeron 2.6 Ghz 
MB: Asus P4C800
Ram: 2*256 kingston 333 / dual channel
Hdd: 8.4 Gb Seagate
Eth: Intel Dual Ethernet 10/100 + 3Com Gigabit 
Svga: Asus 9200 128mb

----------


## Acinonyx

Kαλορίζικο...  ::

----------


## Ataraxos

> Ο κόμβος είναι και πάλι up 'n' running...
> 
> Τη θέση του παλιού router πήρε πλέον ένα νέο pcaki....
> 
> Router
> CPU: Intel Celeron 2.6 Ghz 
> MB: Asus P4C800
> Ram: 2*256 kingston 333 / dual channel
> Hdd: 8.4 Gb Seagate
> ...


Super upgrade  ::  
Ο σκληρός με χαλάει λίγο! Μπορούσες να βάλεις ένα boxaki 1 tera(έχει ο Pvas μερικά)  ::

----------


## pvas

> Ο σκληρός με χαλάει λίγο! Μπορούσες να βάλεις ένα boxaki 1 tera(έχει ο Pvas μερικά)


Έχει και το eBay μερικά  ::

----------


## Winner

Ουφ! Ευτυχώς έπαιξε με την πρώτη το upgrade!

Καλορίζικος!  ::

----------


## amigos

Με την ισχύ του AP είναι σίγουρα όλα εντάξει ?
Το scanning αρνείται κατηγορηματικά να μου δείξει πλέον σήμα μεγαλύτερο από -91 ενώ σε έπιανα με -83 περίπου.
Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ άλλο είναι ένας fx2 που πιάνω στο κανάλι 10 και ένας - - - ο οποίος είναι σε μακρινό κανάλι όμως..
Καμιά ιδέα τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει ?

----------


## nantito

Amigos από ότι γνωρίζω το ΑΡ εκπέμπει με 14db EIRP, αν λάβουμε υπόψην την απόστασή σας μου μοιάζει πολύ λογικό να μην έχεις αρκετό σήμα.

----------


## amigos

nai apla mexr thn trith eixa shma -83 kai syndeomouna me poly kales taxythtes..apo thn trith kai meta to shma exei times -92 eos -94..
kai pleon den mporo na kano kan associate

edit by sotiris: 
δεν επιτρέπονται τα Greeklish, ξαναγράψε το μήνυμα σου με Ελληνικά

----------


## nantito

Πρέπει να άλλαξε την ισχύ εξόδου τις κάρτας!

Υ.Γ. Greeklish βρε;! Απαπά!

----------


## Winner

Για κοίταξέ το πάλι.

----------


## amigos

ναι ! τώρα μπόρώ να ξανσυνδεθώ..πάλι το σήμα είναι λίγο χαμηλό αλλά αυτή τη φορά έχει έρθει στο -87..
Αλλάξατε κάτι

----------


## nikpet

Αυξήθηκε η ισχύς στο ap...

----------


## nikpet

Από αύριο το μεσημέρι ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω για εργασίες αναβάθμισης...
Το χρονοδιάγραμμα αναφέρει πως πριν νυχτώσει ο κόμβος θα είναι και πάλι up... ::  

(Αν μας κάνει την χάρη ο καιρός...)  ::

----------


## nikpet

Εδώ και μια ώρα ο κόμβος είναι και πάλι Up...
Μετά από 7 ώρες στην ταράτσα με winner και vinilio, καταφέραμε και βάλαμε άλλον έναν ιστό, ένα ακόμα interface, πλήρης αναδιάρθρωση στις κεραίες και στόχευση από την αρχή...

Αν πάνε όλα καλά την επόμενη week ολοκληρώνεται η αναβάθμιση στον κόμβο, στήνοντας ένα δεύτερο 24/7 pcaki για υπηρεσίες, και αναβαθμίζοντας το λειτουργικό στο router (bye bye debian...)...

Φωτογραφίες, εντός των ημερών...  ::  

Φιλικά, 
Χρήστος 

ps. Μία συγνώμη στους acinonyx, dmarinos που προσπαθούσαν να πιάσουν το ap...  ::  αλλά δεν τα κατάφεραν λόγω downtime του κόμβου...

----------


## Acinonyx

Χρήστο δεν φταίς εσύ. Εμείς φταίμε που δεν διαβάσαμε το forum πριν βγούμε να "πετάξουμε κεραία".  ::  Είχες προειδοποιήσει σαν καλός κομβάρχης.

----------


## nikpet

Οι photos που είχα υποσχεθεί...

Επίσης ανακοινώνω (σε πρόλαβα Σταμάτη  :: ), ότι από σήμερα λειτουργεί πλήρως, ένα νέο link, αυτή τη φορά με τον Σταμάτη (Stafan - Node id #421 ::  


Κανάλι 13, οριζόντια πόλωση από την πλευρά μου ένα 80αρι πιάτο και μία MA311...

PS. Έγινε και το πρώτο μου Post αναφορικά με τον κόμβο edit...

----------


## Acinonyx

Χμμμ... Δεν σου αλληλοπαρεμβάλονται τα interfaces;

----------


## nikpet

o κόμβος είναι down...

----------


## nikpet

Ο κόμβος είναι εδώ και αρκετές ώρες πάνω και παίζει...

Το μόνο που δεν παίζει, προς το παρόν είναι το Link Με το Stafan...
Έχουμε μία υποψία αλλά εν αναμονή...

Το debian μας αποχαιρέτησε... 
Επίσης στήθηκε και ένα δεύτερο μηχάνημα το οποίο σύντομα θα φιλοξενεί διάφορες υπηρεσίες...

Αυτά προς το παρόν.  ::   ::

----------


## pvas

> Το debian μας αποχαιρέτησε...


Και τι τρέχεις τώρα;  ::

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> Το debian μας αποχαιρέτησε...
> 
> 
> Και τι τρέχεις τώρα;


Ότι τρέχουν όλοι  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ουστ!  ::

----------


## nikpet

Κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, ενδέχεται να υπάρξουν διακοπές στην ομαλή λειτουργία του κόμβου...

----------


## nikpet

Οι εργασίες στο κόμβο ολοκληρώθηκαν με επιτυχία έστω και με μία μικρή καθυστέρηση...

Ο κόμβος επέστεψε σε κανονικούς ρυθμούς και σε πλήρη λειτουργία...  ::   :: 

_ps...

Ο dns server πλέον είναι διαθέσιμος από την 10.30.40.68_

ps2. Ενημερώθηκε και το πρώτο post του thread με τις τελευταίες αλλαγές που υπήρξαν

----------


## nikpet

Μικροδιακοπές για 2-3 ώρες λόγω εργασιών αναβάθμισης των links...

----------


## nikpet

Εργασίες τέλος...

Το μόνο που έκανα τελικά ήταν αναδιάταξη κεραιών...  ::  

(Έτσι για να περάσει η ώρα...  ::   ::  )

----------


## stafan

Επειδή πρόσφατα έκανες αλλαγές Χρήστο το στέλνω εδώ. Είδα στο nagios critical ping προς τα μένα, οπότε τόψαξα λίγο. Δυστυχώς πάλι κάτι συμβαίνει με το nikpet-acinonyx, μεγάλο ping και packet loss πού και πού:


```
C:\Documents and Settings\stamatis>tracert www.nagios.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.nagios.awmn [10.32.48.11]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router2.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.105]
  2     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-lan.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.2]
  3     5 ms     4 ms     5 ms  gw-stafan.nikpet.awmn [10.2.20.230]
  4     *      395 ms   541 ms  gw-nikpet.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.89]
  5   838 ms   960 ms   656 ms  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.233]
  6   672 ms   892 ms   937 ms  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn [10.34.61.220]
  7     *      285 ms   455 ms  gw-spirosco.syllogos.awmn [10.17.119.220]
  8   172 ms    53 ms    38 ms  www.nagios.awmn [10.32.48.11]
```

και μετά


```
C:\Documents and Settings\stamatis>ping -n 15 10.2.16.89

Γίνεται Ping στο 10.2.16.89 με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 10.2.16.89: bytes=32 χρόνος=315ms TTL=61
Απάντηση από: 10.2.16.89: bytes=32 χρόνος=250ms TTL=61
Απάντηση από: 10.2.16.89: bytes=32 χρόνος=142ms TTL=61
Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
Απάντηση από: 10.2.16.89: bytes=32 χρόνος=450ms TTL=61
Απάντηση από: 10.2.16.89: bytes=32 χρόνος=504ms TTL=61
Απάντηση από: 10.2.16.89: bytes=32 χρόνος=341ms TTL=61
Απάντηση από: 10.2.16.89: bytes=32 χρόνος=372ms TTL=61
Απάντηση από: 10.2.16.89: bytes=32 χρόνος=300ms TTL=61
Απάντηση από: 10.2.16.89: bytes=32 χρόνος=381ms TTL=61
Απάντηση από: 10.2.16.89: bytes=32 χρόνος=187ms TTL=61
Απάντηση από: 10.2.16.89: bytes=32 χρόνος=264ms TTL=61
Απάντηση από: 10.2.16.89: bytes=32 χρόνος=17ms TTL=61
Απάντηση από: 10.2.16.89: bytes=32 χρόνος=249ms TTL=61
Απάντηση από: 10.2.16.89: bytes=32 χρόνος=19ms TTL=61

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 10.2.16.89:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 15, Ληφθέντα = 14, Απολεσθέντα = 1 (απώλεια 6%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 17ms, Μέγιστο = 504ms, Μέσος όρος = 270ms
```

οπότε δείτε το λίγο με το Βασίλη, έτσι για να είναι πάντα άψογη η περιοχή  ::

----------


## nikpet

Μόλις βρούμε λιγάκι χρόνο θα το διορθώσουμε...  ::  

Υπομονή λίγες μέρες ακόμα...  ::

----------


## nikleon

geia steile moy email nata poyme

----------


## Vigor

Mπροστά στα μάτια σου είναι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Μέρα εργασιών σήμερα...

Ένδεχεται να υπάρξουν μικροδιακοπές κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας...

Υπομονη...  ::

----------


## stafan

> Μέρα εργασιών σήμερα...
> 
> Ένδεχεται να υπάρξουν μικροδιακοπές κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας...
> 
> Υπομονη...


Όλα κaλά;  ::

----------


## nikpet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> Μέρα εργασιών σήμερα...
> 
> Ένδεχεται να υπάρξουν μικροδιακοπές κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας...
> 
> Υπομονη... 
> 
> 
> Όλα κaλά;


ΟΧΙ...

Το Link με τον Πέτρο (Ernest0x) προς το παρόν δεν παίζει...

Προσπαθούμε να εντοπίσουμε το πρόβλημα...

----------


## nkladakis

> Το Link με τον Πέτρο (Ernest0x) προς το παρόν δεν παίζει...
> 
> Προσπαθούμε να εντοπίσουμε το πρόβλημα...


Θέλει *a*ναβάθμιση  ::

----------


## nikpet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> Το Link με τον Πέτρο (Ernest0x) προς το παρόν δεν παίζει...
> 
> Προσπαθούμε να εντοπίσουμε το πρόβλημα...
> 
> 
> Θέλει *a*ναβάθμιση


Για εκεί το πηγαίναμε...
Αλλά δεν μας βγαίνει...

Κάποιο πρόβλημα στους drivers μεταξύ Slack (Ernest0x) - Mikrotik (Nikpet)...

Μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα για τον Πέτρο να αλλάξει os...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

> Για εκεί το πηγαίναμε...
> Αλλά δεν μας βγαίνει...
> 
> Κάποιο πρόβλημα στους drivers μεταξύ Slack (Ernest0x) - Mikrotik (Nikpet)...
> 
> Μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα για τον Πέτρο να αλλάξει os...


κατω τα χερια απο το slackware!!!εξω το μικρομπρικι!!!  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Ernest0x

> Μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα για τον Πέτρο να αλλάξει os...


Ακριβώς! Αύριο μπορώ να περάσω από εκεί και ν' αλλάξω OS.  ::

----------


## nikpet

Το link με τον Πέτρο επανήλθε, εν μέρει αναβαθμισμένο...

Θέλει αρκετή δουλίτσα ακόμα αλλά το πρώτο βήμα τουλάχιστον έγινε...

Αυτό που έφταιγε ήταν ότι η cm9 που χρησιμοποιούσα δεν λειτουργούσε σωστά...
Με το που έβαλα μία άλλη cm9 που είχα όλα ήταν μια χαρά...

Ευτυχώς για το Πέτρο, που ήρθαν έτσι τα πράγματα και γλύτωσε από το Mikrotik  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Από τα ξημερώματα της Πέμπτης, το Access Point είναι down...
Θα κόλλησε το dlink...

Θα επανέλθει την Κυριακή το βράδυ ή τη Δευτέρα το μεσημέρι, όταν δηλαδή επιστρέψω από τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές μου...  :: 

Εκτός και αν δε βρω θέση και παρατείνω τις διακοπές μου λίγο ακόμα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

To Access Point είναι και πάλι up 'n' running...  ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Ο κόμβος ήταν κάτω από χτες τα ξημερώματα...

Αιτία, ένας λανθασμένος χειρισμός στο mikrotik...

Έγινε restore μέσω ενός backup που είχε κρατηθεί και τώρα παίζει μια χαρά...

Ζητούμε συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία  ::   ::  


Να ενημερώσω ότι εδώ και κάνα μήνα υπάρχει στο http://www.nikpet.awmn ή http://10.30.40.68 ένας υποτυπώδης δικτυακός τόπος του κόβμου...
Κάποια στιγμή στο προσεχές μέλλον θα εμπλουτιστεί με περισσότερα στατιστικά...(Πολύ πιθανόν και αύριο)

Σύντομα θα είναι διαθέσιμος και μέσω inet...

----------


## Cha0s

```
Powered By CMSimple.dk
```

Επιδημία έχει πέσει; Όλοι αυτό χρησιμοποιούν στο awmn απότι έχω δει!  ::

----------


## nikpet

> ```
> Powered By CMSimple.dk
> ```
> 
> Επιδημία έχει πέσει; Όλοι αυτό χρησιμοποιούν στο awmn απότι έχω δει!


Πολύ γρήγορα και χωρίς καθόλου κόπο, έχεις στήσει μία σελίδα που περιέχει τουλάχιστον τα βασικά για τον κόμβο σου!  ::  

Και χωρίς να παιδευτείς καθόλου με templates,php... ('Η σχεδόν καθόλου...  ::   ::  )

----------


## geosia

Nicket συγχαρητήρια,

Πολύ ωραία και πρακτική η σελίδα σου.

Θα ήθελα και εγώ να φτιάξω κάτι παρόμοιο.

Ελπίζω να τα πούμε από κοντά και να μου δώσεις οδηγίες.

Φιλικά
Γιώργος και Παναγιώτης

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Powered By CMSimple.dk
> ```
> 
> Επιδημία έχει πέσει; Όλοι αυτό χρησιμοποιούν στο awmn απότι έχω δει! 
> ...


Αναλόγως από ποια οπτική γωνία το βλέπει ο καθένας  ::

----------


## nikpet

Όσοι είναι clients πάνω μου και δεν έχουν γραφτεί ακόμα στην Wind ( http://wind.awmn ), θα τους παρακαλούσα να το πράξουν άμεσα...

Είναι μία καλή ευκαιρία, να δούμε πόσοι πραγματικά είμαστε στο awmn...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## Ataraxos

κόμβος down  ::

----------


## pvas

Confirm that  ::

----------


## nikpet

Ο κόμβος ήταν down από τις 1:30 τα ξημερώματα μέχρι και πριν από λίγο...

Με ένα restart στο Mikrotik, επανήλθε και πάλι στην κανονική του λειτουργία...

Τα αίτια αναζητούνται!

----------


## nikpet

Τελικά είναι κάπως σοβαρότερο το πρόβλημα απ'ότι περίμενα...

Μετά από 5 mins ξανακόλλησε....

Του έκανα ένα sytem backup load από τις 7/9 και μετά από λίγο ξανακόλλησε ...


Όσο δίαστημα έπαιζε (μέσα σε αυτά τα 5-10 λεπτά) όλα λειτουργούσαν μια χαρά...

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει...

----------


## nikpet

Νομίζω πως έβγαλα άκρη...

Τα κολλήματα φαίνεται να έχουν άμεση σχέση με αυτό...

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15577

Με το που απενεργοποίσα τον Bandwidth Server όλα τρέχουν μια χαρά εδώ και 15 λεπτά...

Κάποιος φαίνεται πως έχει όρεξη για παιχνίδια και νομίζει πως όλοι έχουν ελεύθερο χρόνο να ψάξουν να βρουν τι φταίει...  :: 

Μια γρήγορη ματιά στο forum δείχνει πως και άλλοι έχουν παρόμοια προβλήματα πιθανόν λόγω του συγκεκριένου bug...

----------


## Cha0s

Όταν εγώ έλεγα ότι δεν έπρεπε να δημοσιευθεί κάτι τέτοιο....  ::

----------


## PanosPetr

Μένω Πετρούπολη και θέλω να συνδεθώ στο δύκτιο αλλά δεν ξέρω με ποιον κόμβο να επικοινωνήσω. Ο κοντινότερος σύμφωνα με το wind φαίνεται να είναι ο #3936 SV1FZZ αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω πολλά στοιχεία γι' αυτό γράφω εδώ (ο Nikpet #1397 είναι ο αμέσος κοντινότερος). Λοιπόν ποιες θα είναι οι επόμενες κινήσεις μου; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## nikpet

> Μένω Πετρούπολη και θέλω να συνδεθώ στο δύκτιο αλλά δεν ξέρω με ποιον κόμβο να επικοινωνήσω. Ο κοντινότερος σύμφωνα με το wind φαίνεται να είναι ο #3936 SV1FZZ αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω πολλά στοιχεία γι' αυτό γράφω εδώ (ο Nikpet #1397 είναι ο αμέσος κοντινότερος). Λοιπόν ποιες θα είναι οι επόμενες κινήσεις μου; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθεια.


Check your pms....

----------


## lazy

Λοιπον σε ενα σκαναρισμα απο Μεταμορφωση έπιασα εσενα (1397) και τον 516.

Εχεις καποια κεραια στραμενη προς τα εδω η ηταν προσωρινό ?
Μεσοβδόμαδα ελπίζω να ανεβασω το ταρατσο-πισι πανω για να κάνω δοκιμες.
Ριξε μια ματια στο 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=6767

αν θες.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nikpet

> Λοιπον σε ενα σκαναρισμα απο Μεταμορφωση έπιασα εσενα (1397) και τον 516.
> 
> Εχεις καποια κεραια στραμενη προς τα εδω η ηταν προσωρινό ?
> Μεσοβδόμαδα ελπίζω να ανεβασω το ταρατσο-πισι πανω για να κάνω δοκιμες.
> Ριξε μια ματια στο 
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=6767
> 
> αν θες.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Η κεραία που έπιασες είναι η omni που έχω για το access point...

Ο λόγος που πρέπει να την έπιασες οφαίλεται στο γεγονός ότι ανέβασα λιγάκι, προσωρινά, την ισχύς του Dlink...

----------


## lazy

Αν σου ζητουσα να το σηκώσεις για κανα δυο μερες να κανω δοκιμες ?

Μαλλον απο αύριο.......

----------


## nikpet

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15992
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15992

Ας ρίξουν μια ματιά στο παραπάνω topic οι clients του κόμβου...

Η παρουσία τους θεωρείται επιβεβλημένη...  ::  

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## pvas

Κόμβος κάτω...

----------


## nikpet

> Κόμβος κάτω...



Μια χαρά είναι ο κόμβος...

----------


## pvas

Τότε θα φταίει κανένας Ernest0x...


```
  3   378 ms    36 ms    74 ms  gw-bakolaz.dermanis.awmn [10.37.58.68]
  4   556 ms   162 ms    51 ms  10.37.61.73
  5   370 ms   220 ms   366 ms  gw-outliner.dti.awmn [10.37.56.106]
  6   185 ms   261 ms   245 ms  myMini.dti.awmn [10.37.56.253]
  7   210 ms   276 ms   285 ms  gw-dti.ernest0x.awmn [10.37.62.25]
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

----------


## Ernest0x

Για δες τώρα...  ::

----------


## stafan

Σήκωσέ τον τον τιμημένο  ::  
Τί έγινε βρέ Χρήστο, δεν πιστεύω κανένα γενικό crash, έ;...

----------


## pvas

Υπομονή, είναι στη δουλειά τώρα  ::

----------


## nikpet

Ο κόμβος ήταν κάτω από τις 10 το πρωί...

Αιτία...

Η ΔΕΗ...

Μετά πολλών τηλεφωνημάτων σε κέντρο βλαβών και προτού αρχίσω να παίρνω ανάποδες, καταφέραμε να έχουμε και πάλι ρεύμα μόλις 10 λεπτά πριν...

10 ώρες downtime...
 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ουφ, πάλι καλά που δεν ήταν τίποτε άλλο (π.χ. hardware)!  ::

----------


## nikpet

Αλλαγή καναλιού στο Access Point...

Channel: 8

----------


## nikpet

Εργασίες αναβάθμισης στον κόμβο σήμερα το απόγευμα...

Μην απορήσετε αν δείτε τον κόμβο εκτός μάχης...  ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Εργασίες αναβάθμισης τέλος...

Τελικά αν δεν βραδιάσει, δουλειά δεν γίνεται...  ::   ::  

Έφυγε από τον router η dual ethernet που είχα...Αυτό σημαίνει ότι τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν, ο κόμβος δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί νέα interfaces...


Επίσης, αντικαταστάθηκε το Dlink 900+ που είχα σαν Access Point. Στη θέση του μπήκε μία senao 2511+...

Στο link με τον Stafan πλεόν παίζει μία cisco 350 και μία Andrew 24db... (Έγινε εκ νέου στόχευση με αποτέλεσμα να κερδίσουμε περίπου 4-5db...)

Στο link με τον Ataraxo παίζει μία cm9 + 80άρι πιάτο...

Στο link με τον Ernest0x παίζει μία cm9 + 80άρι πιάτο... (Έγινε εκ νέου στόχευση με αποτέλεσμα να κερδίσουμε περίπου 6-7db...)

Στο link με τον Acinonyx παίζει μία cm9 + 80άρι πιάτο...

Τέλος, για άλλη μια φορά άλλαξαν θέση οι κεραίες στον κόμβο!


Περιμένω σχόλια για την απόδοση της senao από τους clients του κόμβου!

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## savagetuning

Χρηστο οι πρωτες εντυπωσεις ειναι πολυ καλες το signal μου απο -75 παιζει τωρα απο -63 εως -67 το ping στο ap ειναι 0% loss και 9 ms το μονο προβλημα που υπαρχει ειναι οτι ενω εχθες κατεβαζα με αρκετα υψηλες ταχυτητες τωρα εχει πεσει στο μισο και δεν ξερω τι μπορει να φταιει.Αυτα προς το παρον.

----------


## cerilos

Χρήστο,

Τι... περιμένεις σχόλια τώρα??? Απλά...  ::  πετάει!!!
Σε πιάνω με μερικά db παραπάνω, πολύ καλά ping
και γενικός πάει σαν διάολος  ::  !!!

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους σας παίδες για την σκληρή 
δουλεία βραδιάτικο, αλλα άξιζε τον κόπο πιστεύω.
Πάντα τέτοια!!!

Φιλικά,
Λευτέρης.

----------


## jimada

Τώρα εγώ οτι και να σου πω δεν μετράει αλλά εχω μια μικρή βελτίωση στο σήμα ασε που άρχισαν να βάζουν τούβλα οπότε θα δούμε 

Φιλικά 
Δημήτρης

----------


## nikpet

Νέα αλλαγή καναλιού στο Access Point...

Channel: 5

Περιμένω εκ νέου εντυπώσεις για να δούμε ποιο κανάλι θα προτιμήσουμε...

----------


## nikpet

Το Link με Ataraxo αναβμίστηκε σε a...

Επόμενη αναβάθμιση με Acinonyx σε 2-3 μέρες...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## nikpet

Το link με Stafan μέχρι αύριο θα είναι κάτω...

----------


## savagetuning

Χρηστο δεν ξερω αν συμφωνουν και οι αλλοι clients αλλα τα ping του ririco του stam και τα δικα μου ειναι τελεια στο 11  ::

----------


## nikpet

> Χρηστο δεν ξερω αν συμφωνουν και οι αλλοι clients αλλα τα ping του ririco του stam και τα δικα μου ειναι τελεια στο 11


Χαίρομαι γι'αυτό!  ::

----------


## nikpet

Μετά του Ernest0x και του Ataraxou, σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκε και το link με τον Acinonyx...

Σειρά τώρα, παίρνει ο Stafan...  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Tracing route to server.nikpet.awmn [10.30.40.68]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.1]
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.73]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-acinonyx.nikpet.awmn [10.2.16.94]
4 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms server.nikpet.awmn [10.30.40.68]



Ωραίος  ::

----------


## stafan

> Το link με Stafan μέχρι αύριο θα είναι κάτω...


Μέχρι πότε είπες;  ::

----------


## nikpet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> Το link με Stafan μέχρι αύριο θα είναι κάτω...
> 
> 
> Μέχρι πότε είπες;


  ::   ::  

I know, i know...  ::   ::  

Μας φάγανε οι εκθέσεις...  ::   ::

----------


## Ernest0x

Έπεσε ο κόμβος. Άγνωστες οι αιτίες

----------


## nikpet

> Έπεσε ο κόμβος. Άγνωστες οι αιτίες


Ρώτα την μητέρα μου...

Άρχισε να σφυρίζει το ups και η μητέρα μου για να λύσει το πρόβλημα πάτησε το μαύρο κουμπάκι του ups...

Όταν μετά κατάλαβε πως δεν είχε ούτε τηλέφωνο, καθώς έχω και το ασύρματο πάνω στο ups, τότε κατάλαβε πως κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά... 

 ::   ::

----------


## Ernest0x

Ξαναέπεσες...

----------


## nikpet

Ο κόμβος είναι down εδώ και 3 ώρες...

Από τις 3:00 παλεύαμε με τον Νίκο (Winner) να κάνουμε upgrade στο Mikrotik, από 2.8.26 σε 2.9.8...

Δυστυχώς, δεν έγινε δουλειά...
Πάρα πολλά προβλήματα...

Ο κόμβος θα είναι down τουλάχιστον μέχρι σήμερα το απόγευμα...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

ps. Πάω για ύπνο... Ως εδώ ήταν...  ::

----------


## Ataraxos

Αν δεν πετύχει το upgrade κάνε restore άλλο backup γιατί όταν πάω να συνδεθώ στο "καλό" σου interface μου βγάζει Error 619  ::

----------


## nikpet

Ο κόμβος από το μεσημέρι παίζει με 2.9.6 thx to Winner που μπήκε στον κόπο να μου φέρει μία cf από Αμπελόκηπους...

----------


## WaRhAwK

Τις τελευταίες δύο-τρείς μέρες έχει αλλάξει κάτι στο if του ap σου; Σε πιάνω από ένα if μου που πιο παλιά δεν σε έπιανα καθόλου το οποίο είναι σε  ::  οριζόντια πόλωση  ::  με -90.

----------


## nikpet

> Τις τελευταίες δύο-τρείς μέρες έχει αλλάξει κάτι στο if του ap σου; Σε πιάνω από ένα if μου που πιο παλιά δεν σε έπιανα καθόλου το οποίο είναι σε  οριζόντια πόλωση  με -90.



Το ap είναι το μόνο interface που δεν πείραξα από αυτά που έχω κατά τη διάρκεια της εβδομάδας που έκανα τις όποιες εργασίες-αναβαθμίσεις...

----------


## WaRhAwK

μυστήριο τα RF... λες να γκρεμίστηκε καμιά πολυκατοικία ανάμεσα;  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Μπορεί να χτίστηκε καμιά πυραμίδα οπότε να ανακλάται και να γυρίζει 90 μοίρες...

----------


## nikpet

Νέο Link με τον Sv1fzz (Nodeid: 3936). 

Το έκτο και συνάμα το τελευταίο μου...

Ήδη έχω πρόβλημα με τους γείτονες...  ::  

Φοβούνται για την "ακτινοβολία που έχουν"...  ::   :: 

Να δω πως θα τους πείσω!

----------


## Ernest0x

> Ήδη έχω πρόβλημα με τους γείτονες...  
> 
> Φοβούνται για την "ακτινοβολία που έχουν"...  
> 
> Να δω πως θα τους πείσω!


Δωρεάν θέρμανση ανέφερες;  ::

----------


## nikpet

To link με τον Stafan είναι κάτω λόγω αναβάθμισης του...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## nikpet

Όλα τα βασικά links -πλην δηλαδή του sv1fzz- είναι πλέον σε 802.11a καθώς και το τελευταίο που είχε μείνει αναβαθμίστηκε και αυτό με τη σειρά του...


ps. Thx Σταμάτη!!

----------


## pvas

Έχω να δηλώσω πως είσαι ένας υποδειγματικός κόμβος.
Το "καλά links" δε θα αρέσει σαν ευχή στους γείτονες, οπότε θα αρκεστώ σε ένα "σταθερά links"  ::

----------


## nikpet

Ο κόμβος είναι down...

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι έχει καεί η Onboard ethernet της mobo...

Σίγουρα έχω πάθει και άλλη ζημιά αλλά αυτό θα το διαπιστώσω μόλις μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία να ανεβάσω πάνω οθόνη... Ελπίζω μόνο να σταματήσει για λίγο η βροχή!

Chris

----------


## nikpet

Κράσαρε και το Mikrotik...  ::   ::   ::  

Πάει να κάνει boot, no errors found και μετά κολλάει εκεί...

Αύριο το μεσημέρι τα νεώτερα...

----------


## nikpet

Νομίζοντας ότι έφταιγε το Mikrotik, αλλάξαμε cf κάναμε restore...

Φαινόταν πως το πρόβλημα λύθηκε αλλά φαίνεται πως κάναμε λάθος...

Πλέον υποψιάζομαι τροφοδοτικό ή μητρική...

Είναι δυνατόν όλα τα links ασύρματα ή ενσύρματα να έχουν packet loss;
Ακόμα και η ethernet που κατεβάζω σπίτι...

----------


## Acinonyx

Τι έγινε βρε Chris;

Έπεσε κεραυνός εκεί κοντά; Πως έγινε αυτο;

----------


## maxfuels

> Νομίζοντας ότι έφταιγε το Mikrotik, αλλάξαμε cf κάναμε restore...
> 
> Φαινόταν πως το πρόβλημα λύθηκε αλλά φαίνεται πως κάναμε λάθος...
> 
> Πλέον υποψιάζομαι τροφοδοτικό ή μητρική...
> 
> Είναι δυνατόν όλα τα links ασύρματα ή ενσύρματα να έχουν packet loss;
> Ακόμα και η ethernet που κατεβάζω σπίτι...


Εχω Spare ενα Pc για Router. Αν θελεις να στο δανείσω να κανεις δουλειά σου μεχρι να επισκευάσεις το Ρουτερ σου. Επίσης αν χρειάζεσαι τίποτα βοήθεια η ανταλλακτικά στείλε μου πμ μηπως εχω να σε εξυπηρετήσω.

----------


## nikpet

Κατέβασα το μηχάνημα κάτω, του άλλαξα τροφοδοτικό, μνήμη, vga όλα ok...

Βάζω πάλι αυτά που είχε πάνω, όλα ok...

Του αλλάζω τα φώτα, ελέγχοντας ότι πιθανό μπορούσα να σκεφτώ εκείνη τη στιγμή, όλα ok...

Το ανεβάζω πάνω, τα ίδια που μου εκάνε και πριν...

Τι να πω...

Αύριο θα το ξανακατεβάσω κάτω, να δοκιμάσω κάποιες νέες ιδέες και Σάββατο πρωί θα πάω να αγοράσω μία καινούρια μητρική να τελειώνω αν δεν έχω καταφέρει να βγάλω άκρη μέχρι τότε...

Κάνοντας Ping στον Router από το pc...


```
Ping statistics for 10.30.40.65:
    Packets: Sent = 789, Received = 779, Lost = 10 (1% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 3819ms, Average = 699ms
Control-C
^C
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris>
```

Ρίξτε και καμιά ματιά στο attachment...
Ακούω ιδέες...


ps. Χίλια thx σε όσους προθυμοποιήθηκαν να με βοηθήσουν.
Ειλικρινά τους ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## panste

Αλλαξες UTP καλώδιο ????

----------


## nikpet

> Αλλαξες UTP καλώδιο ????


Packet loss έχω και σε άλλο if που έχω ethernet...
Και παρουσιάζει ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα...

Θεωρώ απίθανο να χάλασαν και τα δύο καλώδια ταυτόχρονα...

Και εκτός αυτού, όλα τα if μου έχουν packet loss. Και οι ασύρματες διασυνδέσεις.

----------


## Vigor

Λογικά τα ethernet interfaces σου περνάνε μέσα από κάποιο switchάκι,
δοκίμασε να του βγάλεις/ξαναβάλεις την τροφοδοσία του.

Έχει συμβεί και σε μένα και τράβαγα τα στήθια μου...  ::

----------


## argi

Σε μια περίπτωση είχε τύχει να έχει ζεσταθεί πολύ ένα switch και έχανε πάρα πολλά πακέτα (μέχρι σημείου αντί για 100Mbit να περνάνε μερικά kbit...)

@rg!

----------


## nikpet

To switch δεν φταίει... Την είχα πατήσει και εγώ παλαιότερα έτσι... Η πρώτη μου κίνηση ήταν να το βγάλω από το ρεύμα...

Άσε που είναι έτσι το setup δεν το δεύτερο if δεν παρνάει από router...

Τέλοςπάντων...

Έχουμε νεώτερα...

Ήμουν έτοιμος να τα παρατήσω για σήμερα και είπα να κάνω disable το BGP για να μην κλείσω το μηχάνημα και το βρω μέσα στην υγρασία το πρωί...

Με το που έκανα disable στο Mikrotik το bgp το packet loss και οι τεράσιοι χρόνοι εξαφανίστηκαν ως δια μαγείας...

Καμία ιδέα πως το αντιμετωπίζουμε αυτό;

----------


## stafan

> Με το που έκανα disable στο Mikrotik το bgp το packet loss και οι τεράσιοι χρόνοι εξαφανίστηκαν ως δια μαγείας... 
> 
> Καμία ιδέα πως το αντιμετωπίζουμε αυτό;


Χρήστο μή σε ξεγελάει... Δοκίμασα να σε pingαρω κι εγώ απο δώ. Το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει αν μεγαλώσεις το μέγεθος του πακέτου. Μάλλον κάτι γίνεται με τη μητρική  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Και κατι τελευταίο Χρηστο Ετσι και αλλιως αυριο θα αλλαξεις την Mobo που μαλλον ειναι υπευθυνη. ΑΛΛΑΞΕ θεσεις slots ! και αν εχεις αντικατέστησε την ethernet κάρτα ! μπορεί να εχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## nikpet

To MT λέει cpu load 100% συνεχώς...

----------


## Acinonyx

> To MT λέει cpu load 100% συνεχώς...


Έτσι εξηγείται το packet loss...

Μπορείς να δεις ποια διεργασία τρώει όλη τη cpu;

----------


## alex-23

nikpet
ισως εχει η cpu το προβλημα και δεν αντεχει πια αν κολλησε ανεμιστηρακι  ::

----------


## nikpet

> nikpet
> ισως εχει η cpu το προβλημα και δεν αντεχει πια αν κολλησε ανεμιστηρακι


lol

Τελικά δεν έφταιγέ τίποτα από όλα τα παραπάνω...

Έφταιγε η καινούρια cf που του έβαλα πάνω...
Μία Transcend 128mb αγορασμένη προχτές από το Πλαίσιο...

Αφού άλλαξα τα πάντα στο σύστημα και αφού διέλυσε ένα pc που έχω για sevices για να πάρω μητρική και επεξεργαστή, έφτασα στο σημείο το μόνο πράγμα που δεν είχα αλλάξει να ήταν η cf και το κουτί  ::  

Αλλάζοντας την cf με μία άλλη που είχα όλα έπαιξαν μια χαρά...

Τι να πώ... Ούτε στον εχθρό σου να μην τύχει αυτό το πράγμα, που λένε κάποιοι...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Τεσπα, επί τη ευκαιρία αναβαθμίστηκε και το τροφοδοτικό από 350watt σε 420...

Ευχαριστώ όλους, όσους θέλησαν να με βοηθήσουν με τον οποιοδήποτε τρόπο.  :: 


Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

ps. Αύριο πρωί πρωί -ύστερα από αυτό που έπαθα- θα την επιστρέψω πίσω στο Πλαίσιο, αναφέροντας πρόβλημα με το Mikrotik  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

nikpet
καρατησε την μου την cf να την δωσω σε εναν γνωστο μου που θελει να βαλει mikrotik  ::   ::

----------


## Ernest0x

Αν σου πεις πως δεν γίνεται να την αλλάξεις την θέλω εγώ. 8)

----------


## papashark

> To MT λέει cpu load 100% συνεχώς...


Σε κάποια στιγμή είχε κολλήσει σε κάποια από τα μικρομπρίκια μου η ένδειξη και έλεγε συνέχεια 100....

----------


## acoul

> Έφταιγε η καινούρια cf που του έβαλα πάνω...
> Μία Transcend 128mb αγορασμένη προχτές ...


Είναι περίεργο, εκτός αν το MikroTik γράφει στην CF --> NO good και για λόγους επιδόσεων και για λόγους ζωής της CF. Το voyage πάντως τη γυρίζει σε read only όταν το σύστημα κάνει boot !!

----------


## nikpet

Meeting Ιλίου-Πετρούπολης

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18817

----------


## nikpet

Οι κάτοχοι των συγκεκριμένων mac address που χρησιμοποιούν σαν static ip από το range του dhcp server, παρακαλώ να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου, προς απόδοση μόνιμων διευθύνσεων...

00:0E:**:**:4F:2E ok
00:0F:**:**:9E :: 3
00:14:**:**:AE:EC

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## babisbabis

Καλημερα.
Σημερα στις 7.30 το πρωι, πριν φυγω για δουλεια εριξα μια ματια στο DC που το ειχα αφησει να κατεβαζει.
Ειχε αποσυνδεθει απο τo Hub που ημουν. 
Κλεινω το DC, παω να ανοιξω το http://www.awmn, τιποτα... οποιαδηποτε σελιδα του AWMN προσπαθησα να ανοιξω (δεν δοκιμασα και πολλες...) δεν ανοιγε.
Εκανα ομως κανονικοτατα ping σε σενα Χρηστο (το 62 δοκιμασα).
Ειχε παιχτει κατι???
Επισης, το ελαβες το email με τα στοιχεια που ζητουσες, και με καποιες δικες μου ερωτησεις??? Ρωταω γιατι δεν απαντησες...
 ::

----------


## nikpet

Βάλε σαν alternative dns τον 10.2.16.1


Δεν λειτουργούσε ο server ( 10.30.40.68 ) και κατ' επέκταση ο dns server...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## babisbabis

> Βάλε σαν alternative dns τον 10.2.16.1


Τον ειχα ηδη...




> Επισης, το ελαβες το email με τα στοιχεια που ζητουσες, και με καποιες δικες μου ερωτησεις??? Ρωταω γιατι δεν απαντησες...


???

 ::

----------


## nikpet

meeting...


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=

----------


## maxfuels

Χρήστο τι θα έλεγες να κανονίζαμε μια συνάντηση ΟΛΟΙ μαζί των Δυτικών προαστίων στο Μπουρνάζι την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα ; ( Nikpet / Ataraxos / B52 / Tlogik / Koem / Maxfuels / Nikosaei ) και με τους clients ;

----------


## nikpet

> Χρήστο τι θα έλεγες να κανονίζαμε μια συνάντηση ΟΛΟΙ μαζί των Δυτικών προαστίων στο Μπουρνάζι την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα ; ( Nikpet / Ataraxos / B52 / Tlogik / Koem / Maxfuels / Nikosaei ) και με τους clients ;



Μέσα!!!!
Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να ξέρω το πολύ εώς την Παρασκευή βράδυ, την μέρα, για να τροποποιήσω ανάλογα το πρόγραμμά μου.

----------


## maxfuels

Ωραία προτείνω να κανονίσουμε για την ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 8/3 07.00 το απόγευμα στο Internet Cafe του B52 που είναι στην Πλατεία Μπουρναζίου στο Περιστέρι. Αν συμφωνείς το κατοχυρώνουμε και ενημερώνουμε τον Κόσμο.

----------


## nikpet

Ok! Συμφωνώ.

----------


## maxfuels

Ωραία το Καταχωρούμε λοιπόν στα Νέα των Κόμβων και θα βρεθούμε ολοι μαζί ειναι καλή ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε.  ::

----------


## nikpet

::

----------


## nikpet

Router is down...

Πρόβλημα με την μητρική φαίνεται πως είναι... 

Θα το κατεβάσω κάτω και θα του αλλάξω, αύριο που θα ανοίξουν τα καταστήματα, μητρική και επεξεργαστή, μπας και λυθούν τα προβλημάτα...


Δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που να μπορώ να κάνω...  ::

----------


## acoul

Έτσι είναι... και εγώ έχω 2 από τα 7 ifs down: cable melt down λόγω υγρασίας ...

----------


## nikpet

Έγινε η αλλαγή στην μητρική και όλα πλέον δουλεύουν άψογα...

Θερμές ευχαριστίες στον Winner που ήρθε με το laptop του να το ξανασετάρουμε...


Παιδιά, έχουμε ένα μικρό πρόβλημα πάντως...
Με το πέσιμο του router μου έπεσαν εκτός και από εμένα και οι Ataraxos, Sv1fzz...

Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με αυτή την κατάσταση...
Δεν είναι δυνατόν να κρέμονται 30 άτομα από ένα μόνο μηχάνημα...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## amigos

Πετάειιιιιιιιι!! Μην αλλάξεις τίποτα...Κανε save, backup τα settings..
Ευγε νέε μου..
 ::

----------


## dti

> Παιδιά, έχουμε ένα μικρό πρόβλημα πάντως...
> Με το πέσιμο του router μου έπεσαν εκτός και από εμένα και οι Ataraxos, Sv1fzz...


Σίγουρα χρειάζεται δημιουργία και άλλων backbone κόμβων από τους σημερινούς clients.  ::  

Πάντως κάποιος σας μάτιασε στην ευρύτερη περιοχή, καθώς το Σάββατο με την καταιγίδα, κάηκε το motherboard και του antonisst...

----------


## ryloth

Εγώ που είμαι δίπλα απο τον Τάκη του είχα μιλήσει 
& είπα οτι παω σε Α , το έχει στο πρόγραμμα να κάνει τη αλλαγή αλλά 
δε προλαβαίνει λόγω δουλειάς.

Για όσους δε ξέρουν ή δεν έχουν δει είμαι στα 190μ μακρύτερα & ετοιμάζω ΒΒ
όλα είναι έτοιμα 2 πιάτα 80αρια με feeder nvak , & περιμένω τους
άλλους... ο καιρός μας τα χάλασε όμως  :: 

έχω ήδη 3 δορυφορικά πιάτα & μέχρι άλλα 3 μπορώ να βάλω,
ίσως & με feeder μόνο μπορώ να βάλω 4ο λινκ αφού είναι τόσο κοντά
ο sv1ffz.

Aναμένουμε την επόμενη συνάντηση μήπως βρούμε άκρη  ::

----------


## christopher

O SV1FZZ δεν έχει δώσει σημεία ζωής. Πολύ πιθανό να μην ενδιαφέρεται για backbone.

Μέχρι τις 11:15 ο Ataraxos ήταν up και φαινόταν να μην περνάει στο Nikpet αν και ο Nikpet εγραψε οτι είναι εντάξει απο τις 9:20. Εδώ και κανα 20λεπτο έχει πέσει και ο Ataraxos. Ελπίζω μόνο να είναι για να ρυθμίσουν πάλι τον κόμβο του.

Τους επόμενους μήνες θα βγούν αρκετά backbone. Νομίζω οτι όλοι το έχουμε στο μυαλό μας οτι πρέπει να ξελαφρώσει ο Nikpet από κίνηση. Καλή οργάνωση χρειάζεται μόνο για να στηθεί κάτι καλό και σταθερό.



P.S. Ποιός είναι ο Τάκης;

----------


## nikpet

> O SV1FZZ δεν έχει δώσει σημεία ζωής. Πολύ πιθανό να μην ενδιαφέρεται για backbone.
> 
> Μέχρι τις 11:15 ο Ataraxos ήταν up και φαινόταν να μην περνάει στο Nikpet αν και ο Nikpet εγραψε οτι είναι εντάξει απο τις 9:20. Εδώ και κανα 20λεπτο έχει πέσει και ο Ataraxos. Ελπίζω μόνο να είναι για να ρυθμίσουν πάλι τον κόμβο του.
> 
> Τους επόμενους μήνες θα βγούν αρκετά backbone. Νομίζω οτι όλοι το έχουμε στο μυαλό μας οτι πρέπει να ξελαφρώσει ο Nikpet από κίνηση. Καλή οργάνωση χρειάζεται μόνο για να στηθεί κάτι καλό και σταθερό.



Ναι έχουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον Ataraxo...

Ενώ όλα τα Links επανήλθαν το Link με τον Ataraxo δεν λέει να επανέλθει...

Το παλεύουμε...

----------


## babisbabis

Αντε να αρχισουμε σιγα σιγα παιδια....
Καλα λεει ο Χρηστος, ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ να κρεμονται 30 ατομα απο ενα μηχανημα....

----------


## maxfuels

Σε οτι μπορω να βοηθήσω παιδιά να με υπολογίσετε. Χρηστο παρε με τηλ αν θελεις κάτι.

----------


## ryloth

Πρέπει να οργανώσουμε μια συνάντηση σύντομα.
Να παρεβρεθούν όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για ΒΒ & όσοι 
ΑΡ που μπορέι να εξυπηρετήσει μερικούς ....

----------


## dti

Καλό είναι να λάβετε υπόψη σας και τα όσα συζητούνται εδώ:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19671

Μια συνάντηση σε ήσυχο περιβάλλον με δυνατότητα να δείτε online κάποια πράγματα, θα μπορούσε να γίνει αύριο το απόγευμα στη λέσχη του Συλλόγου (Αμερικής 17, Σύνταγμα, 4ος όροφος).

----------


## grego

Σίγουρα χρειαζονται κι'αλλα ΒΒs..
Πάντως αν κάποιος εχει τη διαθεση να εξηγησει τον τρόπο και να μοιραστει εμπειρίες εγω είμαι διαθέσιμος να μάθω..
Επισης οποτε κι αν παίξει προβλημα καλό θα είναι να ενημερώνετε να βοηθάμε τι στο καλό ολοι κοντά είμαστε και μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε..  ::  

VOIP 54462

----------


## christopher

Το ξερετε ολοι οτι ο Nikpet κανει οτι μπορει. Ηδη ο χρονος της αντικαταστασης της μητρικης και το ξανα-στησιμο ηταν ταχυτατος. Τελικα το ζητημα δεν ειναι απλα να βγουν νεα backbone αλλα να βγουν προς το κεντρο φτιαχνοντας ετσι την εναλλακτικη διαδρομη. Εχω πει ηδη οτι οποιος πιανει το ΑΡ μου (awmn_4875_Fencer) ας με ενημερωσει για να δουμε τις δυνατοτητες.

Αν χρειαστειτε καποια βοηθεια ειμαι και εγω μεσα.



edit: Η συναντηση που λεει ο dti στο συλλογο ειναι καλη ευκαιρια αλλα δεν ξερω ποσοι πραγματικα προλαβαινουν να ερθουν.

----------


## babisbabis

> Καλό είναι να λάβετε υπόψη σας και τα όσα συζητούνται εδώ:
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19671
> 
> Μια συνάντηση σε ήσυχο περιβάλλον με δυνατότητα να δείτε online κάποια πράγματα, θα μπορούσε να γίνει αύριο το απόγευμα στη λέσχη του Συλλόγου (Αμερικής 17, Σύνταγμα, 4ος όροφος).


Δεν ειναι ασχημη ιδεα, αν και φοβερα αβολα σαν τοποθεσια πιστευω...

Οπως κανει ο Acinonyx με την περιοχη του στο παραπανω λινκ που εβαλε ο dti, ας κανει και ενας παλιος με γνωσεις εδω με τη δικη μας περιοχη, να οργανωσει. Ο Χρηστος (Nikpet) μαζι με τον Παναγιωτη (Ataraxos) νομιζω θα μπορουσαν να δωσουν ιδεες. Π.χ. Ταδε, εσυ καλο θα ηταν να κανεις ΒΒ με τον ταδε, και με τον ταδε, ο ταδε με τον ταδε και με κεντρο, κ.λ.π. κ.λ.π.

----------


## christopher

Χρήστο....βρήκα τι δώρο θα σου κάνουμε στα γενεθλιά σου για να φτιάχνεις τον κόμβο σου ακόμα πιό γρήγορα.......

 ::

----------


## grego

Γιατί την επόμενη συναντησή μας δεν κανουμε τιποτα τύπου workshop με θέμα το ΒΒ? Θα ήταν χρησιμο. Το θέμα είναι να βρεθεί χώρος...
Babis συμφωνώ οτι το κέντρο είναι λίγο αβολο γενικα.. Το θέμα ειναι βεβαια να εχουν όρεξη τα παιδιά που εχουν την εμπειρία επι του θέματος να παρουσιάσουν σε εμάς, που δεν την εχουμε, το ολο concept του BB...

επίσης θα ήταν χρησιμο αρχικά να δουμε ποιοι και με ποιούς θα ήταν καλό να συνδεθουν. οπως είπε και ο ξάδερφος  ::  

εεεεε????? τι λέτε?????

----------


## babisbabis

Δεν εισαι στη δουλια ρε? Τι κανεις εδω? (Εγω δουλια ειμαι αλλα εχω ινετ  :: )

----------


## grego

Και εγώ δουλειά ειμαι περιμένω να φυγω φιλαρακο.. για πελάτη...
Ατιμη φαμπρικα!!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Το link με τον Ataraxo επανήλθε μερικώς (κλειδωμένο στα 6 mbps λόγω πολύ κακού σήματος...) Θα παραμείνει όμως ανοικτό το link καθώς αποτελεί η μόνη διέξοδο του κόμβου του Παναγιώτη (Ataraxos).
Την Τρίτη που θα ελπίζω να ξαναέχω ελεύθερο χρόνο θα προσπαθήσω να αποκαταστήσω ολικώς το πρόβλημα...

Ζητούμε συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος


ps. Προσπαθώ να κάνω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ για να μείνουν όλοι ευχαριστημένοι...

Αυτοί που με ξέρουν, γνωρίζουν τον ελεύθερο διαθέσιμο χρόνο που έχω και πόσο από αυτόν, αφιερώνω στο δίκτυο...

Φαίνεται όμως, ότι κάποιοι δεν μένουν ευχαριστημένοι από τον χρόνο που έχω αφιερώσει και συνεχίζω να αφιερώνω...

Δεν πειράζει...
Δεν κρατάω κακία σε κανέναν.

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 22:49 Κυρ 19 Μαρ 2006
Τα προσωπικά μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19907 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19907 Internet

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 23:35 Δευ 20 Μαρ 2006
Η λήξη της παρεξήγησης εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19944 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19944 Internet

----------


## jo28.

Θέλω να ζητήσω δημόσια συγνώμη αν παραφέρθηκα . το θέμα θεωρείται λήξαν  ::

----------


## grego

Καλό και ώραιο είναι οταν λύνονται παρεξηγήσεις  ::   ::  
Αντε παιδιά και ευχομαι αύριο να τα πουμε στη συναντηση στον αίολο στις 8!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## jo28.

Χρήστο -Χρήστο μαζέψου λίγο σπίτι σου παιδί μου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Σήμερα είναι η τελευταία μέρα που θα παίζει ο proxy server καθώς λήγει η συνδρομή μου στο inet όπως με ενημέρωσαν σήμερα από την Forthnet και δεν σκοπεύω να την ανανεώσω, εώς ότου δρομολογηθούν οι όποιες εξελίξεις για το φοιτητικό Internet.

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## nikpet

Μικροδιακοπές θα παρουσιαστούν στον κόμβο τις επόμενες 2-3 ώρες λόγω εργασιών στην ταράτσα...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## nikpet

Έγινε εκ νέου στόχευση με Acinonyx με αποτέλεσμα να κερδίσουμε άλλα 3-4 db...Μάλλον διορθώθηκε και το προβληματάκι που είχε κατά καιρούς...

Διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα με τον Ataraxo και πλέον παίζει όπως τον παλιό καλό καιρό...

Αυτά προς το παρόν...
Μέσα στο ερχόμενο Σ/Κ θα έχουμε πιθανότατα και κάτι ακόμα, πολύ καλό κατά την άποψή μου για την περιοχή...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος


ps. thx στον Σταμάτη (stafan) που ήρθε ως εδώ και βοήθησε...

----------


## maxfuels

Μπράβο Χρήστο! ολο και καλύτερος  ::

----------


## grego

Ωραίος Χρήστο και είς ανώτερα!! Αντε να δούμε και εμείς ποτε θα σηκωθούμε!! Αντε να ανεβαίνουν τα Δυτικά Προάστια!!  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

Αυτα βλεπουμε και θελουμε και εμεις οι νεοι !!
Ελπιζω να σε δω στο σημερινο !!
Ηλιας

----------


## KOLOGEROS

Παιδια αν και λιγο ασχετο ξερει κανεις πoιος ειναι αυτος κοντα στην πλατεια της πετρουπολεως που τα εχει τερμα και μας παρεμβαλλει???Δεν με αφηνει να συνδεθω!!!  ::   ::  ?

----------


## christopher

Πρέπει να είναι ο "NETGEAR" . Μην ανησυχείς ... τον ψάχνει και ο jo28!  :: 

Κοίτα στη μέση της σελίδας το μήνυμα του jo28.

----------


## KOLOGEROS

Το θεμα ειναι να τελειωνουμε γιατι δεν την παλευω!!!  ::   :: Εχει ενα μηνα σχεδον που δεν με αφηνει.απο το meeting πριν το πασχα το εχω αυτο!!!

----------


## nikpet

O server (10.30.40.68 ) είναι down (άρα και όποιες υπηρεσίες παρέχονται από αυτόν πχ dns...)

Πήραμε στο χέρι μητρική p4v800, τροφοδοτικό noname 350, 2 x 250 giga σκληρό wd...

Αιτία μάλλον το κακόμοιρο τροφοδοτικό noname 350w που μάλλον δεν άντεξε 7 σκληρούς...

Μετά από μία επίσκεψη στο πλαίσιο για το σχετικό rma κλπ, ο server αναβαθμίστηκε σε amd sempron 64bit 2800+ και asus K8N4-E με nforce4, ένα hiper 480w τροφοδοτικό και ένα ακόμα sata 80άρι για το λειτουργικό σύστημα...

Όπως είναι φυσικό μετά την αλλαγή πλατφόρμας άρα και chipset το win 2003 όταν πάνε να ξεκινήσουν κρεμάνε...

Ζητείται χρόνος για να φτιαχτεί...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Χρήστο, με λίγο Googlισμα, ίσως καταφέρεις να σώσεις το παλιό installation των Windows σου:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=el...ge+motherboard

http://motherboard.windowsreinstall.com/

----------


## NovemberQ

> ....
> Ζητείται χρόνος για να φτιαχτεί...


Αυτο το δυσκολο πάλι τι το θέλεις ;

Κουράγιο  ::

----------


## stafan

> Πήραμε στο χέρι μητρική p4v800, τροφοδοτικό noname 350, 2 x 250 giga σκληρό wd...
> 
> Όπως είναι φυσικό μετά την αλλαγή πλατφόρμας άρα και chipset το win 2003 όταν πάνε να ξεκινήσουν κρεμάνε...
> 
> Ζητείται χρόνος για να φτιαχτεί...


Ατυχία  ::   ::  Όλα θα φτιάξουν... έχεις και τα μέσα  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

Δεν εχεις αναγκη εσυ !! Εισαι ΓΑΤΑ !!! Αντε αν θελεις κατι ξερεις που θα με βρεις.
Περαστικα στο PCακι και γρηγορα!!

----------


## nikpet

Ο κόμβος για λίγη ώρα θα είναι κάτω λόγω αναβάθμισής του...

Υπάρχει περίπτωση το link με τον Ataraxo να παραμείνει για παραπάνω ώρα down...


Υπομονή...


Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## ryloth

Μέχρι στιγμής φαίνεται οτι όλα λειτουργούν κανονικά όπως πρίν ,
το ενα if εγκαταστάθηκε , αύριο η συνέχεια

----------


## nikpet

Ο κόμβος για αρκετή ώρα θα είναι κάτω λόγω αναβάθμισής του...

Στην ουσία θα ολοκληρώσουμε ότι αφήσαμε χτες στην μέση...


Υπομονή...


Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## nikpet

Νέο Link με τον savagetuning #6501 !!

Λίαν συντόμως θα ανανεωθεί και το αρχικό Post (όχι τώρα, γιατί είμαστε πτώμα...)

Επίσης αύριο πιθανότατα θα είναι σε λειτουργία ο αναβαθμισμένος πλέον server...


Special thx to Ryloth, Igna, hliashlias, babisbabis, jo28, jimada...

Ο καθένας βοήθησε, χτες και σήμερα, με τον τρόπο του...

----------


## bedrock

Ωραίος ο χρηστάρας και ο πέτρος!!!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Καλορίζικο...

Πιστεύω πως θα βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ το συγκεκριμένο!!!!

----------


## ririco

```
C:\Documents and Settings\ririco>tracert 10.30.42.38

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.30.42.38 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.ririco.awmn [10.30.41.2]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-ririco.savagetuning.awmn [10.30.42.33]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  10.30.42.38

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
Ilion United rulez!!!

----------


## SV1EFO

Αντε και στα δικα μας !!!!! ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ !!!

----------


## nikpet

To link με τον sv1fzz #3936 αναβαθμίστηκε στα 5 ghz... (Το τελευταίο που μου είχε μείνει στα 2,4ghz...)

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## ryloth

Εντάξει τώρα , όλα ΟΚ ???
Ήταν το τελευταίο που σου είχε απομείνει και σε παίδεψε αρκετά  ::

----------


## nikpet

> Εντάξει τώρα , όλα ΟΚ ???
> Ήταν το τελευταίο που σου είχε απομείνει και σε παίδεψε αρκετά



Ναι όλα μια χαρά...
Λίγο η κεραία θέλει ξανά στόχευση και είμαστε κομπλέ...

----------


## nikpet

Νέο link, με αυτή τη φορά τον φίλτατο Δημήτρη (Jimada) #4903...

----------


## ririco

Ειδες τι καλο κανει η αδεια μεσα σε 3 μερες εβγαλες 2 link  ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Αν η 1η συνάντηση ηταν επιτυχημένη τότε σίγουρα η 2η θα ειναι ακόμα πιο επικοδομητική. Καιρός να ξαναβρεθούμε ολοι μαζί σαν μια μεγάλη παρέα να συζητήσουμε, και να βάλουμε κάτω στο τραπέζι τις ιδέες και προτάσεις μας για ενα καλύτερο AWMN. Για το λόγο αυτό Καλούμε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους φίλους ΚΟΜΒΟΥΧΟΥΣ / CLIENTS / να παρευρεθουν στην 2η συνάντηση των Δυτικών Προαστείων στην Πλατεία Μπουρναζίου στο Internet Cafe ( FightClub ) την *Κυριακή 4 Ιουνίου στις 8.00 το απογευμα.*

----------


## jo28.

Xristo ti ginese zeis anapneeis; Ola kala;ksereis an trexei kati me ton kombo tou ataraxou; oi xronoi sto ping exoun se oreina epipeda. sto 10.44.187.62 350 - 700 ms titrexei oeo!!!!  ::

----------


## nikpet

Ο κόμβος θα έχει σε λιγάκι, ένα μικρό downtime της τάξης των 10 λεπτών....

Yes... I'm back!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jo28.

Υπάρχει και θεός . Όμως έπλασε τη γυναίκα . Να είσαι καλά παληκάρι μου

----------


## nikpet

όποιος έχει πάρει την 10.30.40.30, παρακαλώ να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου, επειδή χρησιμοποιείται ενώ δεν είναι δηλωμένη σε κανένα client μου...
Άρα κακώς χρησιμοποιείται!!


Ευχαριστώ...

Μετά το πέρας των πέντε ημερών θα φάει ένα ban...

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Kαλησπερα Χριστο τι κανεις?
Υπαρχει χωρος για εναν πελατη στο ap σου????

----------


## nikpet

> Kαλησπερα Χριστο τι κανεις?
> Υπαρχει χωρος για εναν πελατη στο ap σου????


Καλησπέρα Νίκο!
Πάντα υπάρχει χώρος για νέα άτομα!!

----------


## alex-23

κανενα bb λινκ ρε παιδια !!!
δεν λεω καλο και το ap  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

Υπομονη Alex. Ετοιμαστητε ενας νεος κομβος γενιεται. Απλως περιμενω να τελειωσουν καποιοι τις εξεταστικες τους.

----------


## jo28.

Τώρα δέσαμε. Χρήστο όποτε προλάβεις ρίξε μια ματιά στον κόμβο του ατάραχου . Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά  ::

----------


## KOLOGEROS

ελα ρε nikpet.την 10.30.40.30 εγω την εχω.εσυ μου τη ειχες δωσει στην τελευταια συναντηση στον αιολο.μην φαμε κανα ban αδικα...  :: 


Οκ  :: 

Το θέμα διευθετήθηκε λοιπόν...
Άρα να υποθέσω ότι σου έχω δώσει και την 29...

Right?

ok!!!

----------


## ryloth

Πρίν λίγο έβαλα στο ΑΡ του Nikpet
έναν πρώην πελάτη μου που μετακόμισε
αλλού
Κόμβος iphilip #10649
ΙΡ παίρνει απο DHCP προσωρινά

----------


## nikpet

> Πρίν λίγο έβαλα στο ΑΡ του Nikpet
> έναν πρώην πελάτη μου που μετακόμισε
> αλλού
> Κόμβος iphilip #10649
> ΙΡ παίρνει απο DHCP προσωρινά



Στείλε μου Pm για static ips...

----------


## babisbabis

Λοιπον, ολα δειχνουν οτι αλλαζω κομβο.. 
Η πρωτη αποπειρα συνδεσης με igna ηταν (απροσδοκητα) επιτυχης.
Οποτε, ξελαφρωνει ο Χρηστος λιγο.
*Χρηστο σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια που εδωσες που δινεις και που θα δινεις.*
Μετακομιζω, μεχρι να ετοιμαστω για τα ΒΒ.
 ::

----------


## [email protected]!

Καλησπέρα... 

εκ μέρους του Χρήστου ανακοινώνω ότι ο κόμβος του (Nikpet #1397) έχει πέσει από προχθές το βράδυ λόγω βλάβης του router του (hardware failure)... 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nikpet

Ο κόμβος ως δια μαγείας παίζει...


Χωρίς να πειράξω απολύτως τίποτα επανήλθε στην ομαλή του λειτουργία...

Μάλιστα ξεκίνησε να λειτουργεί τη στιγμή που έλειπα από το σπίτι (είχα φύγει μία ώρα πριν από το σπίτι)......


Απίστευτα πράγματα, τα οποία δεν μπορώ να δικαιολογήσω με τίποτα...


Εντός των ημερών θα προσπαθήσω να εντοπίσω για ποιο λόγο έγινε αυτό....

----------


## pan-pan

> Ο κόμβος ως δια μαγείας παίζει...
> 
> 
> Χωρίς να πειράξω απολύτως τίποτα επανήλθε στην ομαλή του λειτουργία...
> 
> Μάλιστα ξεκίνησε να λειτουργεί τη στιγμή που έλειπα από το σπίτι (είχα φύγει μία ώρα πριν από το σπίτι)......
> 
> 
> Απίστευτα πράγματα, τα οποία δεν μπορώ να δικαιολογήσω με τίποτα...
> ...


Ο λογος ειναι απλος... Πρεπει να βγαλεις link μαζι μου...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ernest0x

> Μάλιστα ξεκίνησε να λειτουργεί τη στιγμή που έλειπα από το σπίτι (είχα φύγει μία ώρα πριν από το σπίτι)......


Χμμ... Πόσο τυχαίο μπορεί να είναι αυτό; Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος "υπεύθυνος" που βρήκε την ευκαιρία να επαναφέρει τον κόμβο όσο ο κομβούχος έλειπε απ' το σπίτι; Και πως ήξερε πότε θα έλειπε; Θα πρέπει, λοιπόν, να προσθέσουμε στο μυστήριο και το στοχείο της παρακολούθησης του κομβούχου. Επίσης, πώς μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι ο κόμβος λειτουργεί όπως πρώτα και ότι δεν έχει αποκτήσει επιπλέον, "μυστικές λειτουργίες"; Ακόμη, γιατί επιλέχθηκε ειδικά ο κόμβος #1397 για κάτι τέτοιο; Τί το ιδιαίτερο κρύβεται σ' αυτόν τον κόμβο; Έχει σχέση με την τοποθεσία, τον εξοπλισμό ή ακόμα και με τον ίδιο τον κομβούχο; Ενδεχομένως, μάλιστα, να ήταν δόκιμο ο κομβούχος να μείνει εκτός σπιτιού για σήμερα, ίσως και για περισσότερο, προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί αν υπάρχει σχέση. Επιπλέον, μήπως θα έπρεπε να πάψουμε να γράφουμε στο thread αυτό και να το διαγράψουμε ή να το κάνουμε κρυφό ώστε να μην μπορεί ο δράστης να συλλέγει εύκολα πληροφορίες; Προκειμένου δε να περιορίσουμε το μυστήριο στον κόμβο #1397, ίσως να ήταν χρήσιμο να σταματήσουν οι peers του κόμβου να δρομολογούν δεδομένα προς αυτόν. Τέλος, ποια μπορεί να είναι η σχέση αυτού του μυστηρίου με το μυστήριο της εξαφάνισης links κόμβων στον χάρτη του WiND; Μήπως ο δράστης είχε πάει την προηγούμενη μέρα ν' αγοράσει σύνεργα για την απόκρυψη αποδεικτικών στοιχείων, φροντίζοντας παράλληλα για την απόκρυψη δεδομένων του WiND που θα έδιναν απαντήσεις στο μυστήριο; Πόσο καλά όμως ξέρει να φυλάει τα ίχνη του; Αν κάποιος έχει ν' αναφέρει οποιοδήποτε στοιχείο γι' αυτό το μυστήριο, ας το κάνει σύντομα και με απόλυτη μυστικότητα.

Υ.Γ. Ύποπτοι θεωρούνται όλοι, συμπεριλαμβανομένων του υπογραφόμενου και του κομβούχου.

----------


## nikpet

Έγινε συντήρηση του κόμβου σήμερα, μετά από πάρα μα πάρα πολύ καιρό...
Κάτι που έπρεπε να γίνει εδώ και 2 μήνες αλλά η έλλειψη ελεύθερου χρόνου δεν το επέτρεπε...

Πιο συγκεκριμένα, σήμερα ασχοληθήκαμε με τα links των Acinonyx, Ataraxos, Ernest0x και Stafan...

Αλλάχτηκαν feeders και μπήκαν καινούρια καλώδια...
Επίσης καθαρίστηκε ο router από τη σκόνη που είχε πάνω με αποτέλεσμα να μοιάζει σαν καινούριο και πάλι...


Κάποια στιγμή μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα ασχοληθούμε και με τα εναπομείναντα links ώστε να βγάλουμε τον χειμώνα, δίχως απώλειες...

----------


## jimada

Χρηστο χρονια πολλα με υγεια και ευτυχια οι επιθυμιες σου ευχες μοu να σαι παντα καλα 

Φιλικα 
jimada

----------


## jo28.

Καλές γιορτές σε όλον τον κόσμο με αγάπη και ετυχία

----------


## jo28.

> Χρηστάρα Χρόνια πολλά και κυρίως ευτυχισμένα. Σήκωσε και κανένα τηλέφωνο να σου ευχηθούμε

----------


## babisbabis

Χρηστο Χρονια Πολλα ο,τι ποθεις!

----------


## maxfuels

Χρήστο ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ με υγεία !

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα Χρήστο!!  ::

----------


## nikpet

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!!

Να' στε καλά!!!!!

----------


## jo28.

Ο κόμβος του Nikret είναι κάτω λόγω έλλειψης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας
(διακοπή ρεύματος) . Ελπίζουμε σε σύντομη επαναφορά

----------


## nikpet

Ο κόμβος θα είναι down λόγω προγραμματισμένων εργασιών της ΔΕΗ στην περιοχή....

Ο router αναμένται να επανέλθει σύμφωνα με τη ΔΕΗ, στις 4μμ

----------


## STAM

Χρηστο υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με τον κομβο σου?
Γιατι εγω δεν μπορω να πινγκαρω τον ρουτερ σου ενω βλεπω οτι ειμαι συνδεδεμενος στο AP σου.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## nikpet

> Χρηστο υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με τον κομβο σου?
> Γιατι εγω δεν μπορω να πινγκαρω τον ρουτερ σου ενω βλεπω οτι ειμαι συνδεδεμενος στο AP σου.
> Ευχαριστω.



Όχι δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα....

Και με βάση τα στατιστικά του κόμβου δεν είδα να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα...

Εκτός του link με τον Σταμάτη (Stafan) που είναι κάτω εδώ και πολύ καιρό...

----------


## nikpet

Η seano που είχα στο Ap μας τελείωσε...

Κατά 99% κάηκε...  ::  

Αύριο το απόγευμα που θ' ανέβω πάνω θα ξέρω...

ps. Άντε να βρω τέτοια κάρτα τώρα...

----------


## igna

> Η seano που είχα στο Ap μας τελείωσε...
> 
> Κατά 99% κάηκε...  
> 
> Αύριο το απόγευμα που θ' ανέβω πάνω θα ξέρω...
> 
> ps. Άντε να βρω τέτοια κάρτα τώρα...


κατι εχω στειλε πμ

----------


## bananaman

Και εγώ φίλε nikpet είμαι εκτός...  ::  

Έχεις κανένα νέο?  ::

----------


## acoul

> Η seano που είχα στο Ap μας τελείωσε...
> 
> Κατά 99% κάηκε...  
> 
> Αύριο το απόγευμα που θ' ανέβω πάνω θα ξέρω...
> 
> ps. Άντε να βρω τέτοια κάρτα τώρα...


καλό αυτό ... ίσως έτσι ξεκουνηθούν μερικοί αώνιοι πελάτες να αναβαθμιστούν σε κόμβοι κορμού ...  ::

----------


## john70

Μιά και είσαι καλό παιδί , έλα να πάρεις μία απο τον fox !

----------


## nikpet

Το ap επανήλθε...

Πολλά ευχαριστώ στους Igna & john70 που προθυμοποιήθηκαν να μου δώσουν μία κάρτα...
Πολλά Ευχαριστώ και στον winner, που τελικά πήρα από αυτόν μία senao και έτσι παίζει ακριβώς με το ίδιο setup που είχε και παλαιότερα το ap...

Δυστυχώς Αλέξανδρε, δεν είχαμε καμία απώλεια από clients...  ::   ::   :: 
Αν και ένας παρακαλάει για bb link... Το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ αδυνατώ λόγω μη ελεύθερου χώρου σε router και ιστό!

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## bananaman

Χρήστο,εγώ ακόμα δε μπορώ να σε pingαρω ενώ είμαι συνδεδεμένος...

----------


## SV1EFO

Χρηστο και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα εχω. Κατι δεν παει καλα.!!

----------


## bananaman

Έκανα reset στο D-link και όταν κάνω site survey μία σε βρίσκω και δύο όχι...  ::

----------


## bananaman

Έκανα reset στο D-link και όταν κάνω site survey μία σε βρίσκω και δύο όχι...  ::  

Και από Ping λίγα πράγματα.Μήπως έχω χάσει τη στόχευση?

----------


## nikpet

Από τις 30/4 βρίσκομαι εκτός Αθηνών...

Μόλις σήμερα κατάφερα και έριξα μια ματιά στον router...

Βλέπω 3 συνδεδεμένες mac με σήματα από -57 έως και -64...

Μόλις σέταρα το ap στο κανάλι 4 με long preamble. Αύξησα και λίγο την ισχύ...

Εγώ πάντως βλέπω να λειτουργούν όλα μια χαρά...

Τη στιγμή που το κοιτούσα είχε total traffic 2.5-2.8 Mbps...

Αν το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να παραμένει ενημερώστε με εδώ και όταν με το καλό επιστρέψω Αθήνα (μετά τις 16/5) θα το κοιτάξω...
Φιλικά,
Χρήστος


ps. Το μόνο πρόβλημα που εντόπισα ήταν ο dns που είχε κολλήσει...Με ένα restart στο μηχάνημα το πρόβλημα λύθηκε...

----------


## nikpet

Λόγω αναβάθμισης του server ( 10.30.40.68 ) δεν θα είναι προσβάσιμος έως και τις 22/6...


Έως τότε όσοι χρησιμοποιούν το dns server που ακούει στο 10.30.40.68 παρακαλούνται να χρησιμοποιησούν εναλλακτικούς dns servers... (px 10.2.16.1).



ps. Ο server μεταφέρεται σε νέο κουτί, την κατάλληλη ψύξη για το κουτί (ώστε να μην έχει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα στις οποιεσδήποτε συνθήκες), θα προστεθούν νέοι δίσκοι (προσεγγίζοντας τα 2Τ), νεος controller σε pci-x, νέο ισχυρότερο τροφοδοτικό από το Hyper 480Watt που έχει αυτή τη στιγμή και optimization στα 2003...

----------


## nikpet

Για τις επόμενες δύο τρεις ώρες ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω για λόγους συντήρησης και αναβάθμισης κάποιων links...


Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας.  ::

----------


## nikpet

Ο κόμβος επανήλθε στην κανονική του λειτουργία...

Τελικά, μόνο κάποιες μικροδιακοπές σε κάποια links έγιναν...

Ο λόγος της διακοπής ήταν για να γίνει μία αναδιάταξη στις κεραίες και κάποια μικροκεντραρίσματα...


Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## PanosPetr

Πολύ ησυχία έχει πέσει στο thread του φεουδάρχη τώρα τελευταία. Ελπίζω να λείπει σε διακοπές. Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στον link με acinonyx? Βλέπω packet loss και μεγάλο latency τις τελευταίες μέρες.
Σκεφτόμουν επίσης ότι εφόσον επιστρέψαμε κάποιοι από τις διακοπές θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένα meeting τις επόμενες μέρες.
Πάνος.

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τον link με τριψήφια latencies. Εδώ και μέρες το παλεύω και δεν βγαζω άκρη. Μόλις άλλαξα κανάλι και φαίνεται να βελτιώθηκε. Το πήγα στο 5.7GHz. Μου φαίνεται ότι αρχίζει να μας πνίγει και σε αυτή την μπάντα ο θόρυβος.

----------


## nikpet

Καλά έκανες...
Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία που θα μπορεί και ο Γιώργος να δοκιμάσουμε αν μπορεί να σπάσει το link...

Δυστυχώς την περίοδο που μου είπε ήμουν πολύ πιεσμένος από άποψη χρόνου...

Ευελπιστώ από εδώ και στο εξής να έχω περισσότερο ελεύθερο χρόνο...

Κάποια στιγμή θα πέσει και ο κόμβος για μία μέρα για λόγους συντήρησης...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## Acinonyx

Κατέβασα το link μας πάλι.. Δεν βλέπω φως στο τούνελ.  ::

----------


## nikpet

> Κατέβασα το link μας πάλι.. Δεν βλέπω φως στο τούνελ.


Καλησπέρα Βασίλη...

Μόλις γύρισα από εξωτερικό (πριν από 2-3 ώρες) και είμαι πολύ πτώμα για ν' ασχοληθώ σήμερα...

Αύριο μέχρι το μεσημεράκι, θα έχω τσεκάρει από τη μεριά μου αν περνάει κάτι από το χέρι μου...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## marinos218

Nikpet, σου έχω στείλει pm.

----------


## nikpet

> Nikpet, σου έχω στείλει pm.



??

----------


## nikpet

Από χτες (λογικά το απόγευμα) ο κόμβος είναι κάτω...

Μάλιστα μου έριξε και την ασφάλει του σπιτιού δίχως όμως να καταλάβω γιατί...

Από τις 3 το μεσημέρι παιδεύομαι σήμερα να το φτιάξω...

Πρώτη εκτίμηση ότι έφταιγε το τροφοδοτικό.
Αλλάζω τροφοδοτικό και πάλι δεν έπαιζε...
Το κατεβάζω σπίτι το μηχάνημα το λύνω όλο και πάλι από την αρχή και παίζει κανονικά...

Ωραία λέω... Το ανεβάζω πάνω και το βάζω σε λειτουργία...

Μετά από λίγο ή θα κλείσει μόνο του ή θα κάνει επανεκκίνηση και θα κολλήσει...

Μόλις κατέβηκα από την ταράτσα. Δεν έχω άλλο χρόνο σήμερα στη διάθεσή μου...

Δευτέρα απόγευμα τα νεότερα όταν θα του αλλάξω εκ νέου τροφοδοτικό και μητρική που έχω spare...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

@ Αν ξεμπερδέψω νωρίς θα γίνει μία προσπάθεια να βγει ένα νέο Link που είναι στα σκαριά και μία προσπάθεια για να δούμε αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με έναν κόμβο ώστε να σπάσουμε στη μέση ένα link...

----------


## nikpet

Προς το παρόν ο κόμβος δείχνει να λειτουργεί...

Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει...

Ανέβηκα σήμερα πάνω και έβαλα οθόνη για να δω τι παίζει...

Το βρήκα κολλημένο με το το ακόλουθο μήνυμα που έβγαλα πρόχειρα φωτογραφία από το κινητό...


Any ideas;

----------


## sotirisk

memtest περνάει?

----------


## nikpet

> memtest περνάει?



Δεν δοκίμασα καθώς δεν είχα τα απαραίτητα εργαλεία...  ::   ::   ::  

Άλλαξα όμως μνήμη και το πρόβλημα παραμένει...

Τώρα, προς το παρόν το μηχάνημα δείχνει να παίζει μια χαρά...

Τι να πω... Υπολογιστές!

----------


## Ataraxos

Μια χαρά δουλεύει τώρα!

Διαβολομηχανήματα  ::

----------


## Ernest0x

> Διαβολομηχανήματα


Φυλακισμένα λογισμικά, γδυμένα μέχρι αηδίας! Διάβολοι σκέτοι!  ::

----------


## klarabel

Mόλις ξεπέρασε τριψήφιο αριθμό ημερών σε uptime το ρουτέρι σου. Υποδειγματική συμεριφορά προς το ..φαντάρο !!!  ::

----------


## nikpet

> Mόλις ξεπέρασε τριψήφιο αριθμό ημερών σε uptime το ρουτέρι σου. Υποδειγματική συμεριφορά προς το ..φαντάρο !!!


Φτου να μην το ματιάσω...Αν και είμαι Αθήνα φαντάρος, οπότε το παρακολουθώ συχνά πυκνά!

Η μαύρη και πικρή αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω το κουράγιο ν' ασχοληθώ με το δίκτυο αν και το θέλω τώρα πχ πιο πολύ απ' ότι πέρυσι... Εδώ έχω έτοιμο if το οποίο κάθεται και θα μπορούσε να παίζει...

Τεσπά! 5 μήνες φαντάρος ακόμα!

----------


## nikpet

Το Link με ataraxo που ήταν κάτω εδώ και μία εβδομάδα, αποκαταστάθηκε σήμερα...

Άλλαξα feeder με νέας γενιάς (είχα ένα από τα πρώτα που είχαμε φτιάξει όταν ο Σύλλογος ήταν ακόμα στην Καλλιθέα!)και όλα επανήλθαν στο φυσιολογικό...

ps. O router στην ταράτσα ευτυχώς μου έχει κάνει τη χάρη και λειτουργεί στον αυτόματο πιλότο έχοντας 208 μέρες uptime... Φτου να μην το ματιάσω!

ps2. Υπάρχει ένα if ελεύθερο και έτοιμο προς χρήση που κοιτάζει προς Αθήνα... 

ps3. 2 μήνες ακόμα φαντάρος!!! Άντε να τελειώνουμε!

----------


## nikpet

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι υπάρχει ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με το σήμα στο Link με Jimada...

Αυτό οφείλεται στους υπέροχους τεχνικούς της Nova, που ήρθαν και εγκατέστησαν για λογαριασμού ενός γείτονα ένα 60άρι δορυφορικό πιάτο ακριβώς μπροστά από το δικό μου με αποτέλεσμα να παρεμβάλει το Link...

Η μόνη λύση είναι να κάνω για άλλη μια φορά ανακατάταξη στις κεραίες... Δύσκολο όμως να γίνει αυτό τις επόμενες μέρες... Ίσως σε 10-15 μέρες...

----------


## karsudan

> Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι υπάρχει ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με το σήμα στο Link με Jimada...
> 
> Αυτό οφείλεται στους υπέροχους τεχνικούς της Nova, που ήρθαν και εγκατέστησαν για λογαριασμού ενός γείτονα ένα 60άρι δορυφορικό πιάτο ακριβώς μπροστά από το δικό μου με αποτέλεσμα να παρεμβάλει το Link...
> 
> Η μόνη λύση είναι να κάνω για άλλη μια φορά ανακατάταξη στις κεραίες... Δύσκολο όμως να γίνει αυτό τις επόμενες μέρες... Ίσως σε 10-15 μέρες...


 Καλησπερα,

Μου εστειλε e-mail ο marius πως ενδιαφερεσαι για bb-link. Αληθευει? Αν ναι karsudan (9091). Στειλε pm να τσεκαρουμε...

----------


## acoul

welcome back Χρήστο  :: 

Edit: ήθελα να πω  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι υπάρχει ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με το σήμα στο Link με Jimada...
> 
> Αυτό οφείλεται στους υπέροχους τεχνικούς της Nova, που ήρθαν και εγκατέστησαν για λογαριασμού ενός γείτονα ένα 60άρι δορυφορικό πιάτο ακριβώς μπροστά από το δικό μου με αποτέλεσμα να παρεμβάλει το Link...
> 
> Η μόνη λύση είναι να κάνω για άλλη μια φορά ανακατάταξη στις κεραίες... Δύσκολο όμως να γίνει αυτό τις επόμενες μέρες... Ίσως σε 10-15 μέρες...


Γειά σου Χρήστο μετά απο καιρό. Αντε και καλα τελειώματα με το φανταριλίκι. Οσον αφορά το λίνκ με jimada , μπορεί να "σπάσει" με άλλο κόμβο κοντινό όπως π.χ με liouman , όπως επίσης και το λίνκ με savage μπορείς να το διαθέσεις αλλού μιας και δεν εχει νόημα να κάνουμε κύκλο, και βγάζουμε του savage με xrtc που είναι πάρα πολύ κοντά. Ετσι θα έχεις 2 if διαθέσιμα μιας και μπορούν να είναι πολύ πιο χρήσιμα λόγω πολύ καλύτερης οπτικής. Για σκέψου το και τα λέμε πάλι.

----------


## spirosco

Καλως τον  ::  

Χρηστο υπαρχει ο liouman στα 200 μετρα περιπου διπλα σου οπως εγραψε κι ο Κωστας και ισως θα μπορουσε να σας εξυπηρετησει με καποια links.

----------


## SV1EFO

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι υπάρχει ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με το σήμα στο Link με Jimada...
> 
> Αυτό οφείλεται στους υπέροχους τεχνικούς της Nova, που ήρθαν και εγκατέστησαν για λογαριασμού ενός γείτονα ένα 60άρι δορυφορικό πιάτο ακριβώς μπροστά από το δικό μου με αποτέλεσμα να παρεμβάλει το Link...
> 
> Η μόνη λύση είναι να κάνω για άλλη μια φορά ανακατάταξη στις κεραίες... Δύσκολο όμως να γίνει αυτό τις επόμενες μέρες... Ίσως σε 10-15 μέρες...
> 
> 
> Γειά σου Χρήστο μετά απο καιρό. Αντε και καλα τελειώματα με το φανταριλίκι. Οσον αφορά το λίνκ με jimada , μπορεί να "σπάσει" με άλλο κόμβο κοντινό όπως π.χ με liouman , όπως επίσης και το λίνκ με savage μπορείς να το διαθέσεις αλλού μιας και δεν εχει νόημα να κάνουμε κύκλο, και βγάζουμε του savage με xrtc που είναι πάρα πολύ κοντά. Ετσι θα έχεις 2 if διαθέσιμα μιας και μπορούν να είναι πολύ πιο χρήσιμα λόγω πολύ καλύτερης οπτικής. Για σκέψου το και τα λέμε πάλι.


Χρηστο καλος τον ...!! Ριξτε και μια ματια μπας και σπασει το link μου με τον klarabell. Αν δεν κανω λαθος εχετε μια διασυνδεση μαζι. Αντε μπας και παντρευτουμε παλι.

----------


## nikpet

Ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω για τις επόμενες δύο ώρες, για αναδιάταξη κεραιών με σκοπό να βγει ένα νέο link και να βελτιωθεί το link με jimada...

----------


## klarabel

Ενα λίνκ ελεύθερο, μόνο προς Πετρούπολη, (λόγω δυσχερειας του πιάτου να μετακινηθεί σε άλλη κατεύθυνση). Αν έχει κάποιος free if ...ρίψατε σημείωμα εντός.  ::

----------


## nikpet

Τον τελευταίο καιρό γίνεται μία προσπάθεια αναδιοργάνωσης του κόμβου που τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια ήταν στον αυτόματο πιλότο (πάντα βέβαια πλήρως λειτουργικός!!)

Έχει βγει ένα νέο Link με Άγιο Στέφανο μετά από κόπο και σήμερα έγινε μία προσπάθεια να βγούνε δύο νέα links... Το ένα με Fencer στην Πετρούπολη και το άλλο με Bobos1 στην Πεντέλη.

Το σήμα και οι ταχύτητες στο link με τον Άγιο Στέφανο (στο datacenter της Forthnet που φιλοξενούνται οι servers του AWMN) θα βελτιωθούν αρκετά, όταν αλλαχθούν και στις δύο πλευρές οι κεραίες (γιατί τώρα με τα πιάτα και τα feeders υπάρχει θέμα).

Το link με Savagetuning θεωρώ πως δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υπάρχει μιας και υπάρχει το Link με τον Klarabel (δεν κερδίζει κάτι το δίκτυο με το να υπάρχουν και τα δύο bb links).

Το Link με τον Ernest0x συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί αδιάκοπα από την πρώτη μέρα λειτουργίας του κόμβου. Βέβαια αυτή τη στιγμή έχει ένα θεματάκι με αποτέλεσμα να μην παίρνω routes από τον Ernest0x, αλλά είναι κάτι που θα το επιλύσει σύντομα...

Τέλος εξετάζεται να βγει και ένα Link με τον SV1AMR, εφόσον λύσω το πρόβλημα με το ταρατσοπισί και καταφέρω να βάλω και όγδοη ασύρματη κάρτα (έχω ένα θέμα με τα IRQs)...
Υπάρχει ακόμα ένα Link με jimada, αλλά δεν παίζει εδώ και κανα μήνα και νόμιζα πως έφταιγα εγώ... Τελικά όμως πρέπει να έχει πέσει ο κόμβος του.

Αυτά εν ολίγοις...

----------


## nikpet

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι ο router αρνείται να δεχτεί νέα CF με 5.x RouterOS

Δοκίμασα και με νέο adaptor, με νέα καλωδιοταινία αλλά δεν θέλει...

Θα κάνω και κάποιες άλλες δοκιμές μέσα στο ΣΚ, μήπως και καταλάβω τι το ενοχλεί...

Μέσα στο ΣΚ θα κάτσω να φτιάξω και τον DNS Server...  ::

----------


## vgolden

Τα δεδομένα είναι, 
δεν παίζει με παλιούς Intel επεξεργαστές (ενώ παίζει με όλους τους AMD), 
έχει θέμα με κάποιες κάρτες δικτύου (on - off η κάρτα) 
και οι λύσεις είναι ή αλλαγή με κόστος ~100€ ή Mikrotik 4.17 (0€) το οποίο παίζει.
Εγώ διάλεξα το 4.17 αφού προς το παρόν δεν έχουν πρόβλημα και τα N και είναι όλα ok.

----------


## chrismarine

δοκίμασε να κάνεις μια εγκατάσταση σε σκληρό ,για 24h ,εάν παίζει με σκληρό τότε πρέπει να πειράξεις τους κυλίνδρους μέσα από το bios για να αναγνωρίσει την νέα κάρτα !

----------


## senius

> Τα δεδομένα είναι, 
> *δεν παίζει με παλιούς Intel επεξεργαστές* (ενώ παίζει με όλους τους AMD), 
> έχει θέμα με κάποιες κάρτες δικτύου (on - off η κάρτα) 
> και οι λύσεις είναι ή αλλαγή με κόστος ~100€ ή Mikrotik 4.17 (0€) το οποίο παίζει.
> *Εγώ διάλεξα το 4.17 αφού προς το παρόν δεν έχουν πρόβλημα και τα N και είναι όλα ok*.


Για δείτε παρακάτω κύριοι και μετά ξανασκεφτείτε, τι φταίει:

djbill intel x86 with v5.14.jpg nasos765 intel x86 with v5.14.jpg senius intel x86 with v5.14.jpg warlock intel x86 with v5.14.jpg

Πάω να παίξω λαχείο..!!
 ::

----------


## vgolden

πρίν παίξεις.......... :: 
......δε μας λές και που πάει το μυαλό σου να μας βοηθήσεις να φτάσουμε κι εμείς στην 5.14 γιατί 
το mikrotik forum μιλάει για τους επεξεργαστές

----------


## senius

> πρίν παίξεις..........
> ......δε μας λές και που πάει το μυαλό σου να μας βοηθήσεις να φτάσουμε κι εμείς στην 5.14 γιατί 
> το mikrotik forum μιλάει για τους επεξεργαστές


Έδωσα 4 διαφορετικά παραδείγματα παραπάνω, το ένα από αυτά εχει P3 1000αρι επεξεργαστή.
Κάντε update, στο bios του motherboard...

----------


## gas

Αλλο ενα παραδειγμα εγκαταστασης mt 5.13 σε ταρατσοpc PIII χωρις προβλημα.

----------


## nikpet

> δοκίμασε να κάνεις μια εγκατάσταση σε σκληρό ,για 24h ,εάν παίζει με σκληρό τότε πρέπει να πειράξεις τους κυλίνδρους μέσα από το bios για να αναγνωρίσει την νέα κάρτα !


Πλάκα πρέπει να μου κάνεις...  :: 

Τι να πω...

Αύριο ελπίζω να βρω λίγο χρόνο να κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές...
Θα ενημερώσω για ότι νεότερο...

BIOS έχει μπει το τελευταίο...
Θα δοκιμάσω και με σκληρό να δω τι παίζει...

Έναν celeron στα 2600 έχω...

----------


## senius

> Πλάκα πρέπει να μου κάνεις... 
> 
> Τι να πω...
> 
> Αύριο ελπίζω να βρω λίγο χρόνο να κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές...
> Θα ενημερώσω για ότι νεότερο...
> 
> BIOS έχει μπει το τελευταίο...
> Θα δοκιμάσω και με σκληρό να δω τι παίζει...
> ...


 Πέτα την cf, πάρε νεότερη έκδοση. Αστειεύομαι,  :: .... (φαντάζομαι να έχουμε γνήσιο licence).

Για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε και να μπορέσουμε να βγαλουμε άκρη για όλους μας, να μου φέρεις το λογισμικό (cf) που δεν παίζει σε σένα, να το προσαρμόσω στο δικό μου μπρίκι, να ποσταρω το αποτέλεσμα, και μετα να στην ξαναεπιστρέψω?

----------


## senius

> Υπάρχει ακόμα ένα Link με jimada, αλλά δεν παίζει εδώ και κανα μήνα και νόμιζα πως έφταιγα εγώ... Τελικά όμως πρέπει να έχει πέσει ο κόμβος του.


Επίσης με τον jimada Δημήτρη, βρίσκομαι εδώ και 1.5 μήνα, σχεδόν κάθε μέρα, δεν ξέρει τίποτα για το άνω ( απλά ξέρει ... ότι είναι τερματικός σε σένα - έχει 1 πάνελ ανενεργό ακόμα). Θα τον ενημερώσω.

----------


## nikpet

Αυτά είναι!

Να πεις τότε στον Δημήτρη ότι την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα γυρίσω ένα If σε αυτόν από το σημείο Nikpet2 το οποίο είναι 160m από το σπίτι του και είμαι βέβαιος ότι υπάρχει οππτική επαφή και όχι όπως τώρα!!
Το σημείο Nikpet2 (4878 ) θα συνδέεται απευθείας με το σημείο Nikpet ( 1397 ) μέσω bb link (αυτό που θα ελευθερωθεί από τον jimada). 
Από το σημείο Nikpet2 ενδεχομένως να βγει άλλο ένα link...
Όλα αυτά θα έχουν γίνει μέχρι τέλος του μήνα.


Βέβαια μπορώ να τον πάρω κι εγώ τηλέφωνο αλλά λέμε τώρα...  :: 

Όσο για την CF έχει licence κανονικά...

Κάτσε να κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές που έχω στα υπόψη π΄ρωτα και βλέπουμε πως θα λυθεί το θέμα!

----------


## vgolden

> Όσο για την CF έχει licence κανονικά...
> 
> Κάτσε να κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές που έχω στα υπόψη π΄ρωτα και βλέπουμε πως θα λυθεί το θέμα!


Το board που χρησιμοποιείς μήπως είναι κανένα asus p5k.....?

----------


## nikpet

Μετά από διάφορες δοκιμές o κόμβος από σήμερα το πρωί τρέχει με 5.14 (αλλάχθηκαν 2 IDE καλωδιοταινίες, 2 cf to IDE και reset στο BIOS).

Δυστυχώς τώρα δεν μπορώ να μπω (μέσω δικτύου awmn) στον router καθώς δεν απαντάει καθόλου σε Pings...
Κάτι δεν του άρεσε.

Το βράδυ που θα πάω σπίτι θ' ανέβω να δω τι παίχτηκε... Αν δεν επανέλθει θα γυρίσω σε 4.17 και αν δεν παίξει και με αυτό στην παλιά cf (2.9.6)

----------


## nikpet

Breaking news...

Ο κόμβος είναι μια χαρά...

Βασικά πάντα ήταν (ήθελε δυο τρεις ρυθμίσεις που δεν πέρασαν σωστά από το Restore του 2.9.6).  ::  (Μπήκα με MAC Telnet από γειτονικό κόμβο και έγιναν οι σχετικές ρυθμίσεις)

Το ΣΚ τα νεότερα ελπίζω με νέα links!!

----------


## klarabel

Με γειά την αναβάθμιση του κόμβου !!!!!

----------


## nikpet

Βγήκε σήμερα νέο Link με τον κόμβο Nikpet2 #4878 (ναι, έπρεπε να έχω λίγη μεγαλύτερη φαντασία με την ονομασία του δεύτερου κόμβου  :: )

Σειρά παίρνουν τα Links με Fencer και 7bpm και ίσως ένα link έκπληξη  :: 

Thx Κώστα!!

ps. Μόλις βρω χρόνο θ' ασχοληθώ λίγο και με τα dns που είναι ότι να ναι!!  ::

----------


## klarabel

Απο Nikpet2 υπάρχουν άλλα free if's ?

----------


## nikpet

κόμβος is down λόγω uncompression error στο mikrotik.... :/

Αύριο αναμένεται να επανέλθει.

----------


## NetTraptor

αποσυμπιέστηκε και αυτό  ::

----------


## nikpet

Ο κόμβος είναι και πάλι up από προχτές...  ::

----------


## nikpet

Downtime κόμβου λόγω αναβαθμίσεων και νέων links

----------


## klarabel

Χρήστος....??? Τι έγινε ο κόμβος ?

----------


## nikpet

Hello.

Θα προσπαθήσω να τον αναστήσω μέσα στο ΣΚ...

Έχω μπλέξει με διάφορα και δεν προλαβάινω με τίποτα...

----------


## klarabel

Ωραία. Αντε με το καλό.

----------

